#ayatana 2009-03-31
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
#ayatana 2009-04-01
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mpt> tedg, hi, I'd like to talk with you sometime about what the API should be for an app appearing in the messaging menu
<tedg> mpt: bzr branch lp:indicator-applet :)
<mpt> for post-Jaunty where apps can be there even when they're not running
<tedg> I don't think that should be an API, I think that should be a place that we move the desktop file to.  Kinda like how favorites are done today on the panel.
<njpatel> they'll need to provide a conf file for that
<tedg> We can have a /etc/indicator/messages/ and a ~/.config/indicator/messages that can have files in it.
<tedg> Directories are better for things that we want dpkg to install and configure, that way it doesn't have to merge configuration files.
<njpatel> then, when the client registers, we can just do the desktop-file check and remove it from the "not-running" list
<tedg> njpatel: Yup.
<tedg> Or they can add to the desktop file "NotShownIn:indicator-messages" if they really don't want to be there.
<mpt> tedg, so when you uncheck the checkbox in a program's settings window, it moves the file?
<njpatel> it's great how many problems desktop files can solve. If only there was a _NET_WINDOW_DESKTOP_FILE_ hint for application windows. It would make life much easier
<mpt> ok, that seems reasonable
<tedg> njpatel: They are working on one, see xdg list :)
<mpt> njpatel, what would that do?
<njpatel> tedg: yeah, that would work too
<njpatel> mpt: let us easily match windows to applications (for icons etc). at the moment a indicator client will specify it's desktop file as part of the indicator api
<tedg> Also, it lets AWN use high res icons reliably instead of guessing.
<njpatel> and the dash/unr etc
<tedg> And in the case of XDG list, GNOME-shell.
<mpt> I thought there was a wm_class or something that did that already
<njpatel> I think I'm writing window-matching code for the fifth time in 2 years right now, as it's never perfect (although we're pretty close with awn's rewrite)
<njpatel> mpt: nope, wm_class is an abomination which is used differently by different applications
<njpatel> but the twosome of wm_class and resource_name gives you your best-bet to matching a window with a desktop file
<njpatel> oh, and some apps launch as scripts (firefox), so that also helps to screw up window matching
<mpt> (It also screws up the Mac OS X Dock, if that's any consolation)
<njpatel> haha, that is :)
<njpatel> anyway, libuser is on the case
<mpt> libuser?
<njpatel> just a small library for unr
<njpatel> re-factoring some code
<njpatel> i need some tea, badly
 * MacSlow goes and throws his limbs around
#ayatana 2009-04-02
<mpt> davidbarth, good morning, are you subscribed to the xdg@ list?
<mpt> davidbarth, good morning, are you subscribed to the xdg@ list?
<mpt> -sigh-
<mpt> davidbarth, good morning, are you subscribed to the xdg@ list?
<mpt> ⚡
#ayatana 2009-04-03
<MacSlow> me -> lunch
<ScottK> Is there going to be any discussion of your plans for Karmic in advance of UDS?
<davidbarth> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Hi davidbarth.
<davidbarth> ScottK: that's the plan, or at least announce some of the topics we when to discuss
<davidbarth> ScottK: so that uds is more a place where we can interact
<ScottK> OK.  It won't suprised you to find out I'm very interested in what you think should be done for Kubuntu.
<davidbarth> i really hope so
<davidbarth> in fact, some topics are going to be common with 9.04
<MacSlow> davidbarth, atm I'm unable to push anything to lp or comment on bugs
<davidbarth> ie notifications and indicators
<davidbarth> i think there's a lot of value in libindicate (hi tedg)
<ScottK> I do hope they aren't precisely common as the KDE situation with notifications is substantially different than the Gnome one.
<davidbarth> and i'd like to extend the discussion on that
<davidbarth> the good thing is that for indicators we've touched base with sebas early last month (or so)
<ScottK> Is he coming to UDS?
<davidbarth> + you must have seen bo thorsen's message on the xdg list to restart the standard to make it a really shared and accepted spec
<ScottK> No, I'm not on that list.
<davidbarth> i hope, yes, i've added him to the list of people to sponsor
<davidbarth> but i haven't checked thet status with jono
<davidbarth> i have a call with him this afternoon, so we'll see
<ScottK> Unfortunately KDE 4.3 is just going into feature freeze, so we will be rather out of sync with upstream.
#ayatana 2010-04-05
<hyperair> vish: could you take a look at bug #555418?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555418 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Incorrect tray icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555418
<vish> hyperair: that again our fav bug #403135  ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403135 in vlc (Ubuntu) (and 17 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 169) (dups: 17) (heat: 934)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<vish> thats*
 * hyperair headdesks
<hyperair> =(
<hyperair> i'll duplicate it
<vish> hyperair: have fun , you'll be sure to get more dups .. ;p  i already dup 2 such banshee bugs
<hyperair> vish: it looks pretty bad.
<vish> hyperair: that bug has been around for long enough , alteast now that it affects the default theme , someone is bound to fix it ;)  but i'm still not sure why it is not a gnome-panel bug
<nigelb> vish, that looks like a fun bug
<hyperair> nigelb: go ahead and fix it =p
<nigelb> hyperair, I wish I knew how
<nigelb> hyperair, what are your thoughts on bug 111939?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 111939 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Not possible to alt-tab during a drag-and-drop operation (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 84)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111939
<hyperair> nigelb: well in metacity i see how it can be annoying.
<hyperair> nigelb: in compiz, not so, since we've got scale
<nigelb> how do I reproduce the thing?
<hyperair> nigelb: ?
<hyperair> nigelb: try alt+tabbing while dragging something
<nigelb> nothing happens..
<nigelb> whats suposed to happen?
<hyperair> nigelb: you're supposed to be able to switch windows, and then drop whatever you're dragging in
<nigelb> drag, i.e., drag text and drop?
<nigelb> can you make sense of the upstream patch?
<hyperair> no time to, sorry
<nigelb> ouch.. upstream has no IRC channels
<nigelb> vish, I can get you a deb... can test?
 * vish runs...
<vish> nigelb: already my install has lots of bugs , would want to experiment :(
<nigelb> hmm
 * hyperair kicks reads51
<hyperair> stupid bloody ide and compiler
<hyperair> assembler*
<vish> nigelb: just a few mins ago , my X freaked out and the screen was like a disco , was kinda fun to watch ;p
<hyperair> good god. removing a blank line can make a difference between assembling and not assembling. what kind of shit ide is this
<nigelb> vish, I get that every day lol
<nigelb> vish, i'll toss it into my ppa and folks can test it first 
<nigelb> hyperair, what IDE?
<vish> nigelb: which bug are you talking about btw? banshee or metacity?
<hyperair> nigelb: this stupid thing that only runs on windows (and wine) to compile things for the ds5000 chip
<hyperair> nigelb: did i also mention i hate assembly?
<hyperair> especially assembly on this crippled 8-bit chip
<nigelb> hyperair, assembly? my prayers are with you :D
<nigelb> vish, metacity
<hyperair> nigelb: thanks T_T
<nigelb> okay, the metacity bug fix is now in my ppa
<nigelb> if someone would test and give me feed back, much appreciated
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<vish> hyperair: why is banshee using wrong icon ;p   
<hyperair> vish: what wrong icon?!
<vish> the user in 555418 seems convinced it is a wrong icon ;) 
<vish> if you fix it we have this response if we dont we get asked why it isnt fixed 
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> i dunno, i explained it once already. i don't see any new replies
<nigelb> vish, best retort.  the code is open.  you're welcome to fork :/
 * hyperair coughs
<hyperair> actually i'm considering forking notify-osd if i get the time
<hyperair> because growl looks damn cool and notify-osd has the whole spammed-notifications-stuck-in-queue issue.
<hyperair> i was actually really surprised to see how similar growl was to notify-osd
<vish> hyperair: actually that icon in the screenshot is from ubuntu-mono , i had done the icon for both themes
<hyperair> whoops.
<hyperair> vish: well feel free to correct me.
<vish> hyperair: meh, just an fyi for you future dups ;p
<vish> your*
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> i don't look forward to it
#ayatana 2010-04-06
<Nafai> Hi guys
<Nafai> Question.  What's the desired behavior when a user, when on Karmic removed the indicator applet, and then upgrades to Lucid?
<Nafai> Not have the indicator applet?  Or re-add it?
<Nafai> It currently isn't being re-added
<hyperair> i wouldn't like the indicator applet re-added.
<hyperair> at least, not if i have removed it.
<Nafai> in this case (from a bug report), I believe the user removed it
<qense> Nafai: it is desired behaviour that it is added. I recall a changelog entry mentioning it.
<seb128> the indicator is added on upgrade to lucid
<seb128> not sure what the discussion is about there
<seb128> but lot of users removed the indicator because it had only the messaging icon they don't use
<seb128> but it's used for other things in lucid
<seb128> which would confuse users who would get those not working after upgrade
<qense> what he said ^^
<kenvandine> without the indicator-applet, users wouldn't have volume control, etc
<kenvandine> things they still had in karmic
#ayatana 2010-04-07
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> So I'm looking at #533775
<Nafai> It doesn't use the correct icon for the gnome-typing-monitor when falling back to the GtkStatusIcon
<Nafai> My hunch, after reading through the libappindicator code is that when using the GtkStatusIcon, it doesn't set up the icon path if app_indicator_new_with_path was used, and so the status icon can't find the icon
<Nafai> Just wondering how to fix this
<vish> hyperair: it does affect all themes ;)   if you set the panel image or alter transparency of the panel you will notice it in those themes as well
<hyperair> vish: eh no.
<hyperair> lemme just upload a screenshot.
<hyperair> http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/banshee-icon-ok.png
<vish> hyperair: try panel at normal size , i notice it is affected there 
<vish> in vlc atleast
<hyperair> vish: it isn't.
<hyperair> it isn't in banshee, at least =\
<hyperair> i think banshee's implementation uses the argb colour map if available
<vish> hyperair: do you have vlc installed?  i affects vlc
<vish> it*
<hyperair> hmm
<vish> hyperair: http://imagebin.ca/popup/3msg58C.html
<vish> hyperair: hmm,  how to upload to people.ubuntu?  
<hyperair> sftp
<vish> hyperair: btw , murrine in lucid is from git
<hyperair> vish: yes, i figured so.
<hyperair> vish: do any of lucid's themes use murrine?
<vish> hyperair: yes , all the bugs are from murrine engines :(  light-theme , dark-room , dust 
<hyperair> bah weird
<hyperair> even the banshee ones?
<hyperair> then why does banshee's icon look fine in karmic using murrine from git?
<vish> hyperair: but your banshee bugs are from lucid users , not sure what you have done to fix it in your install  ;)
<hyperair> i haven't done anything!
<seb128> vish, I doubt gnome-panel code changed a lot this cycle
<seb128> I didn't read all the bug comments but I don't think it's a gnome-panel issue
<vish> seb128: it has been a bug for a long time , since early karmic aplha
<vish> alpha*
<mdc_work> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/46846 - fixed :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 46846 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Emblems get cut when scaled to a zoom >= 150% (refresh issue) (affects: 13) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> vish, so it's not a new bug in lucid
<seb128> vish, is that an issue only if you set a background image?
<seb128> mdc_work, nice
<seb128> mdc_work, I will backport the git changes to lucid
<vish> seb128: yeah , not a new bug ,  only if the themes set a background image , it is a problem , the bg_color is used by the panel instead of using the image.. also happens when an image is set in the panel properties
<vish> mdc_work: neat!
<seb128> vish, ok
<vish> mdc_work: probably would be easier for seb128 if you mention the list of bugs you've fixed , would be easier for him  :)
<seb128> I'm subscribed to the nautilus list
<seb128> I will just backport the ones alex reviewed and commited for now
<mdc_work> seb128, great :)
<mdc_work> seb128, you're welcome to comment on the other bugs aswell :)
<seb128> let's see if I've free slots for those
<mdc_work> seb128, do you have any other *smaller* bugs you'd think would be worth to fix?
<seb128> on nautilus?
<mdc_work> yes
<seb128> not especially offhand right now
<seb128> but I guess any crash bug on the list would be worth fixing ;-)
<mdc_work> as long as it's clear how to reproduce them it should be fairly easy to fix 'em
<hyperair> vish: http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/vlc-icon-ok.png
<hyperair> vish: maybe it's a lucid regression?
<vish> hyperair: i get a 404
<hyperair> heh?
<hyperair> weird
<vish> hyperair: btw , its been there for a long time , this problem also exists in open suse http://www.flickr.com/photos/92826085@N00/4500093647/sizes/o/
<hyperair> vish: okay try again
<vish> weird.. 
<hyperair> i think there are a set of conditions for it to occur
<hyperair> we just don't fully know that set yet
<vish> hyperair: does the vlc problem appear at normal size panel?
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> not at all
<hyperair> everything is fine here
<vish> i'v seen that error in suse for more that 6months , and i have had the problem longer , since karmic and earlier , iirc
<vish> earlier in the sense , alphas
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> i haven't had issues with my banshee icon for ages now
<hyperair> i remember having the issue for quite some time though
<vish> hyperair: i think the notification area is just scared of you ;p  .. 
<hyperair> heheheh
<hyperair> now if only the application indicators would get scared of me and magically sprout tooltips =D
 * vish keeping finders crossed for wgrant's fix ;)
<hyperair> me too =p
#ayatana 2010-04-08
<atrus> is there a way to get the new indicator-* stuff in karmic, via a ppa? the indicator-applet-developers ppa seems to have some broken dependancies
<vish> atrus: qense has a ppa , 
<qense> atrus, vish: but mine is bad, you don't want to use it
<qense> there is some other, give me a sec
<qense> atrus, vish: the PPA you want is at <https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/indicator-core-ppa/?field.series_filter=karmic>
<atrus> i think that's the one i'm using :)
<atrus> let me see
<qense> oh
<qense> well, I'm afraid I can't help you then
<atrus> yeah, the dependancies seem to be broken there. not sure if that's a known issue or not, or who to poke.
<qense> atrus: this IRC channel would be the right place
<qense> but I'm not sure if the right people are here
<atrus> qense: in particular, it seems the problem is that indicator-me depends on libdbusmenu-glib0 and, libdbusmenu-gtk0 whereas the rest of the indicator stuff depends on s/0/1/, and 1 breaks 0.
<qense> atrus: OK, but I'm afraid I can't help you with the PPA, I'm not maintaining it. Try one of the members of the indicator developers team.
<atrus> yeah, just following up here. wondering if any of those people might be around.
#ayatana 2010-04-09
<jcastro> smithj: ping
<salty-horse> the indicator-session package description has a blank line in the beginning of its description
#ayatana 2010-04-10
 * hyperair just spotted the forcefully-shutdown-notify-osd block of code to work around memory leaks
<hyperair> interesting workaround
<hyperair> qense: hmm i saw your blog post about libappindicator0-cil not being in the dependencies. that would be a bug in appindicator's packaging
<qense> hyperair: really?
<qense> hyperair: how?
<qense> The extension does depend on indicator-applet and indicator-application, but as far as I'm aware that's not necessary.
<hyperair> qense: just like how shared libs are supposed to put themselves into ${shlibs:Depends}, cli libs are supposed to put themselves in ${cli:Depends}
<hyperair> ${cli:Depends} is there, as evidenced by notify-sharp being pulled in
<qense> yes
<hyperair> but what's missing is libappindicator0-cil from that list
<hyperair> which is why it's a bug in appindicator's side of things
<qense> ok
<hyperair> it's not generating the clilibs file
<hyperair> what's the package name?
<qense> appindicator-sharp-.01
<qense> appindicator-sharp-0.1
<hyperair> ah okay thanks
<hyperair> i'll go fix it
<hyperair> it's probably missing some dh_ calls
<hyperair> dh_makeclilibs or something
<qense> hyperair: great, thank you
<hyperair> np
<hyperair> i should have caught this earlier
<qense> hyperair: but the source package is just indicator-application
<hyperair> what
<hyperair> say that first >_>
<qense> I thought you were asking for the pkg-config name
<hyperair> oh
 * hyperair kicks pull-lp-source
<hyperair> stupid thing
<qense> sorry!
<hyperair> nevermind
<hyperair> that wasn't addressed to you
<qense> hyperair: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-application/ubuntu
<qense> ok
<hyperair> eh i hate bzr. nevermind =p
<hyperair> i'll just throw patches around
<qense> I knew I wasn't the stupid thing. :)
<hyperair> okay good =)
<qense> but it's so easy!
<hyperair> i like git.
<hyperair> bzr trips me up
<hyperair> it gets in my way
<qense> they're both not bad
<qense> bzr branch lp:branch -> edit -> bzr commit -m "message" --fixes lp:123 -> go to launchpad and file merge request
<qense> done!
<hyperair> well, when you've experienced wielding great power, stepping back to something less powerful really sucks
<qense> that's true
<qense> but not necessarily for Bazaar ;)
<qense> according to me, of coruse
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i'm not going back to bzr. period. =p
<hyperair> tedg needs a good kicking from the CLI team.
<qense> I agree that Bazaar lacks the power of format-patch and am, and the distinction between author and committer, but I do think that Bazaar is better for (quick) distributed development.
<qense> Bazaar is for opportunistic developers, GIT for kernel hackers. ;)
<hyperair> i'm no kernel hacker
<hyperair> i'm an opportunistic developer, but i appreciate my git.
<qense> GIT is probably more suitable for large code bases like GNOME and Banshee, but I do think that Bazaar is easier for small projects.
<vish> jcastro: hi.. got a sec?
<hyperair> git has pristine-tar.
<hyperair> qense: do me a favour and dpkg -L libappindicator0-cil for me please? thanks
<hyperair> pastebin that too
<qense> hyperair: 
<qense> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412226/
<hyperair> thanks
 * hyperair groans
<qense> what?
<qense> The non-confirmation to assembly standards again you spoke about earlier?
<hyperair> qense: yeah, that.
<hyperair> the package throws things into the gac directly
<hyperair> and installs files in the middle of nowhere
<hyperair> it's supposed to be in /usr/lib/cli/blah
<hyperair> and use dh_installcligac
<qense> hyperair: bzr branch and file a merge request! ;)
<hyperair> see, this is why many seasoned ubuntu developers suck. they don't read policies anymore and just whack up some half-baked packaging.
<hyperair> qense: i'll throw a debdiff.
<qense> ok
<qense> That'll do
<hyperair> if i can even figure out how to begin fixing this mess.
<qense> hyperair: I think it's because the policies don't have such a central place in Ubuntu as they do in Debian. We don't have them on our wiki and linked to from everywhere.
<hyperair> qense: it is the ubuntu developer's job to *LOOK* for the policies
<hyperair> qense: either way there's a package for it.
<hyperair> containing all the policies
<hyperair> and if they can't find the policy, then it's their job to ask the people who know where it is
<hyperair> ah yes, the package is cli-common
<hyperair> that's where the policy resides
<qense> plus: ubuntu-policy and debian-policy
<hyperair> right.
<qense> hyperair: Do you want me to mark the bug as In Progress and assign it to you?
<hyperair> qense: please do.
<qense> ok
<hyperair> er what bug?
<qense> bug 560095
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560095 in banshee-community-extensions (Ubuntu) "banshee-extension-appindicator doesn't depend on libappindicator0-cil, but it has to (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560095
 * hyperair didn't see it
<hyperair> oh please point it to indicator-application
<hyperair> thanks
<qense> yw
<hyperair> qense: could you pastebin the output of ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/libappindicator0-cil.*?
 * hyperair really needs a lucid environment
<qense> I'll be your Lucid environment :)
<qense> hyperair: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libappindicator0-cil.list  /var/lib/dpkg/info/libappindicator0-cil.md5sums
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> thanks
<hyperair> heh. i thought it was weird. looks like dh_makeclilibs was being called in the wrong place.
<hyperair> make: Circular binary/libappindicator0-cil <- binary-arch dependency dropped.
<hyperair> this is what happened.
<qense> ah
<jcastro> vish: yo yo
<qense> I think this happened because there is not much C# experience in the Ubuntu/Canonical Desktop team.
<qense> They know what they're doing, but less when it's about Mono. ;)
<hyperair> along with cdbs stupidity.
<jcastro> that was before we had RAOF around. :D
<vish> jcastro: heya > pm
<hyperair> jcastro: tedg still doesn't know what he's doing regarding cli libs packaging >_>
<hyperair> jcastro: which is why b-e-appind has missing dependencies, and needs to be rebuilt.
<jcastro> hyperair: please file a bug on ted.
<qense> jcastro: I filed a bug on hyperair :)
<hyperair> jcastro: the bug that caused this wasn't policy breakage, but a failure in writing a proper debian/rules.
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> what's up with the icon messed up for non-app-indicator tray?
<jcastro> ALSO, I found a great tip
<jcastro> since I now want my banshee there all the time I launch it at startup with "banshee-1 --quiet", FOR THE WIN.
<hyperair> jcastro: that's a regression in gtk, the panel, the notification area, or the engine.
<jcastro> hah, so situation "normal"
<hyperair> jcastro: what's --quiet?
<jcastro> it launches it minimized
<jcastro> in the app indicator
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> heh
<qense> Like Rhythmbox does by default.
<hyperair> i thought it was banshee-1 --hide
<jcastro> oh dude, yeah, --hide, my bad
<jcastro> I just checked
<jcastro> qense: does it?
<jcastro> I've not been able to find out how to do that
<qense> jcastro: yes, it's a bug, supposedly reported but not solved
<hyperair> lol
<qense> hyperair: I thought it was a regression in all the things you named + the themes
<jcastro> hey so if it's totally broken in the tray case then clearly we should ship with the app indicator on by default in ubuntu!
<hyperair> qense: er right. that too, maybe
<qense> jcastro: maybe it's an option in gconf-editor
<hyperair> nooooooooooooooo
<jcastro> hyperair: come on dude, it looks freaking great up there
<jcastro> with the shiny new icon
<hyperair> jcastro: the menu looks bad in my eyes.
<jcastro> it's lovely
<hyperair> jcastro: gimme back my scrolling superpowers and my tooltip and i'll gladly worship the appindicators.
<qense> hyperair: the notification problems are quite severe and deep and nasty. There have been released fixes for that bug several times in several packages, but it still persists.
<qense> hyperair: scrolling is back, at least in libindicator
<jcastro> hmm yeah, in hindsight maybe it should have seperators like the rb one
<jcastro> hyperair: we got the scrolling back for the system volume
<qense> that was ugly
<qense> :)
<jcastro> maybe I can fix ted at UDS wrt. the music player volume
<hyperair> changing tracks!
<qense> that's inconsistency!
<hyperair> it's rhythmbox being inconsistent
<hyperair> if the volume indicator changes the volume, then it's only right that the media player changes the currently playing track
<jcastro> oh you mean scrolling on the icon to change tracks
<hyperair> it's logical.
<hyperair> yes, that thing you hate so much
<jcastro> do you know the history behind that feature?
<jcastro> jimmac got one of those usb scrolly wheel things
<hyperair> you told me once, but i don't really care much
<jcastro> and wanted to use it, so they added that
<hyperair> well. i want to use it with my mouse.
<hyperair> it works perfectly in conjunction to my fat tooltip that shows me what song is currently playing
 * jcastro has a keyboard key for that
<hyperair> scroll once, the current song updates
<hyperair> don't like? scroll more
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> hey
<hyperair> keep in mind that not all keyboards have media keys
<jcastro> notifications and keyboard shortcuts are broken for me
<hyperair> my current usb keyboard doesn't.
<jcastro> hyperair: yeah it's why I'm not strongly for or against it
<hyperair> notifications? blame that on qense =p
<jcastro> I still think it's crack
<qense> notification cannot be broken
<hyperair> i don't see an enable-notifications/disable-notifications option there
<hyperair> qense: where's it on your menu?
<qense> We removed that because it was redundant.
<jcastro> oh wait
<qense> too much clutter
<jcastro> it works
<qense> see!
<jcastro> it's my keyboard shortcuts that are broken
<hyperair> qense: but i want to *disable* it!
<qense> It only doesn't work when you have the main window focussed.
<hyperair> qense: because notify-osd leaks memory like hell when it's enabled.
<qense> hyperair: there is a preference for in the extension, but I'm not sure where you can edit it. gconf?
<qense> hyperair: use a different notification daemon!
<hyperair> qense: no! notify-osd rocks!
<hyperair> at least, UI-wise
<hyperair> it sucks in terms of memory leakage
<hyperair> and implementation wise, i think it was pretty messed up >_>
<qense> In Banshee?
<jcastro> didn't we just upload a new version?
<hyperair> jcastro: the new version *still* sucks.
<hyperair> qense: what?
<qense> nvm
<hyperair> jcastro: i compiled my notify-osd and now my volume notifications don't show up >_>
<qense> We should reevaluate Notify OSD during the UDS. Especially considering the fact that GNOME Shell is persuing something very similar,.
<jcastro> let's start with keyboard shortcuts
<jcastro> are yours working?
<qense> What shortcuts, for play and pause?
<qense> What are they?
<qense> The menu should be using the same GtkAction for PlayPause as the GtkStatusIcon.
<hyperair> jcastro: yes they do, with karmic's notify-osd. everything.
<jcastro> mine are busted in lucid
<hyperair> jcastro: i think that's handled by gnome-settings-daemon
<hyperair> jcastro: global media keys, right?
<qense> That isn't something for the menu, iirc.
<qense> the AppInd menu nor the GtkStatusIcon menu
<hyperair> okay, for some strange reason, notify-osd is adding "notification-" in front of my volume icon names
<hyperair> loading icon 'notification-notification-audio-volume-high' caused error: 'Icon 'notification-notification-audio-volume-high' not present in theme'loading icon 'notification-audio-volume-high' caused error: 'Icon 'notification-audio-volume-high' not present in theme'** (notify-osd:15339): DEBUG: [2010-04-11T03:11:51-00:00, gnome-settings-daemon, id:0, icon:notification-audio-volume-high (synchronous)] 
<hyperair> see?
<qense> hyperair: did you install the new notify-osd-icons?
<hyperair> qense: nonono, look at it properly.
<hyperair> qense: look at the message.
<qense> ah
<hyperair> "loading Icon 'notification-notification-audio-volume-high'"
<qense> what sound applet do you have?
<hyperair> gnome-settings-daemon
<hyperair> this is karmic
<qense> maybe that's where the bug is. Maybe the notification- prefix was stripped in Lucid.
<hyperair> perhaps it was
<hyperair> but i can't find where it's prepended
<hyperair> but in other news, i think i found where notify-osd is leaking!!
<hyperair> =D
<qense> yay!
<hyperair> first it does g_memdup
<hyperair> after that it passes the data to gdk_pixbuf_new_from_data
<hyperair> but it doesn't give it a function to free the data
<hyperair> so it's never freed
<hyperair> which explains why my hi-res album art always screws around with notify-osd
<hyperair> qense: #ifdef TEMPORARY_ICON_PREFIX_WORKAROUND
<hyperair> I FOUND IT
<qense> yay!
<qense> hyperair: report, diff, report!
<hyperair> heh
<qense> hyperair: You want to speak to MacSlow, but he's in my timezone and mostly unavailable outside working hours.
<hyperair> wait, this might not be it  =\
<qense> anyway, I've been online for far too long already. I'm shutting down!
<chrisccoulson_> heh, i keep getting highlighted because of people talking about gnome-settings-daemon ;)
<chrisccoulson_> can you talk about something else? ;)
<hyperair> we've stopped, i think.
<hyperair> yay appind now works as expected, clilibs and all.
#ayatana 2011-04-04
<lduros> hello, where shall I write a comment about unity.ubuntu.com regarding a typo?
<lduros> on the site?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<davidcalle> Hi, good morning
<htorque> good morning, everyone! is bug 750018 a bitesize one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750018 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Insensitive menu painting issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750018
<delac> trying to find out how to customize the Dash (menu opened from the top left Ubuntu logo). Trying to change the size and number of the icons as well as what applications are shown there.
<delac> also, does anyone know what is the name of the package that includes the "media apps" and "internet apps" Lenses?
<kim0> Hi folks, any idea why gnome-terminal is not beeping under unity
<coz_>  good day all
<kamstrup> kenvandine: u-l-g says http://paste.ubuntu.com/589219/
<rdale> what's the best way to test unity-2d - does it run under xephyr?
<om26er> JohnLea_, Hi! quick questions, whats the minimal screen pixels unity is designed for? also bugs reported for 800*600 screens are 'won't fix'?
<om26er> bug 749632 for reference
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 749632 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash default shortcuts too big for eeepc701 screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749632
<lamalex> hey om26er and cdbs
<cdbs> hi lamalex
<om26er> hey lamalex
<cdbs> lamalex: good morning, how are you?
<lamalex> not bad, how were your weekend?
<cdbs> lamalex: my weekend was over on Friday :) well, it was rockin', you was yours?
<cdbs> s/you/how/
<lamalex> i seem to have managed to royall screw my compiz..
<lamalex> njpatel: what source file does the panel keybinding code live in?
<lamalex> grep doesn't find XK_F10 any where but in quicklist keynav code
<lamalex> nevermind, foudn it
<om26er> gord, Hi! could you please comment/look into bug 748588 ? as I believe the tiles part is yours ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748588 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - Icons inside tiles are not centered" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748588
<gord> om26er, sure - looks like the highlight isn't centred but the contents are, i'll assign to me
<om26er> gord, thanks :)
<tedg> klattimer, Is there a way in EDS to make the "full day" events work nicely?  Things like birthdays and anniversaries?
<tedg> klattimer, They all show up at 7pm the day before for me, which I'm gussing is midnight UTC.
<tedg> klattimer, I'm going to say happy birthday to someone the day before and make a fool of myself soon.  Please save me!
<tedg> ;-)
<klattimer> tedg: it'd take a lot of investigation to figure out if it's possible
<klattimer> I don't think there's something as simple as a "all day event flag" from what I've seen
<tedg> klattimer, Ah, bummer.  I was hoping there was something.
<klattimer> tedg: just double checked and there's no e_cal_component_is_allday or similar :/
<klattimer> tedg, it's weird that it doesn't convert midnight to midnight local time
<klattimer> i'm assuming all the others have the right time?
<tedg> klattimer, I guess we'd have to figure how Evo. UI does the detection and do the same then.
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, that is weird.  I bet it put it in as UTC?  Not sure why.
<tedg> klattimer, This is the auto generated birthday calendar by Evo
<klattimer> tedg: yeah, basically the API docs don't reflect reality, and the only relevant consumer is evolution
<klattimer> so you have to 'use the source' to figure out everything :/
<aruiz> loicm, ping
<tedg> klattimer, Yeah, it'd like odt and LO ;-)
<loicm> hi aruiz
<aruiz> loicm, few questions, hi, are there any compiz bugs that are high prio and unnasigned?
<lamalex> aruiz: launchpad is the easiest way to find that out
<lamalex> aruiz: go to the advanced search and you should be able to limit your search to confirmed/triaged high pri bugs and probably just ones without assignees
<aruiz> lamalex, I've been told to specifically ask loicm about this :-)
<lamalex> ok
<aruiz> lamalex, thanks though
<loicm> aruiz: :)
<loicm> artfwo: lamalex is right
<artfwo> about what?
<loicm> artfwo: sorry I meant aruiz ;)
<artfwo> oh :)
<loicm> aruiz: feel free to pick anything you feel you can tackle that's high priority
<aruiz> loicm, okay
<aruiz> loicm, the other thing is, I wrote a test case for the transient window problem in the unity decorator
<aruiz> loicm, where should I commit that test case?
<delac> trying to find out how to customize the Dash (menu opened from the top left Ubuntu logo). Trying to change the size and number of the icons as well as what applications are shown there.
<delac> also, does anyone know what is the name of the package that includes the "media apps" and "internet apps" Lenses?
<loicm> aruiz: I'm gonna figure that out, what bug # is it?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ok... i have reproduced the gwibber lens problem we talked about this morning with some print statements in the code and the daemon running in a terminal
<kenvandine> none of the functions that happen on the notify events are getting called
<kamstrup> kenvandine: ?! that explains why the model is not populated :-)
<kenvandine> indeed...
<kamstrup> so somewhere something is racing on the "synchronized" signal
<aruiz> loicm, #736878
<kenvandine> kamstrup, actually, on_section_change is getting called
<kenvandine> none of the others
<kenvandine> kamstrup, actually, i think that only gets called on active
<loicm> aruiz: feel free to push that in a branch under your launchpad user, we'll try to group all the tests in the same repo later on
<aruiz> loicm, sounds like a plan
<loicm> aruiz: just link it to the bug request so that we can track it easily
<aruiz> loicm, should I branch the compiz repo in launchpad or the git repo in git.compiz.org?
<loicm> aruiz: the launchpad one for now
<aruiz> great
<aruiz> will do
<gord> kenvandine, hey - any chance i could get more info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/746432 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746432 in unity "path to invalid pixbuf in a lens crashes unity" [High,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> gord, i didn't get a stacktrace from it, weird on my laptop most of the unity crashes don't seem to dump crash files
<kenvandine> gord, in my case it was one of the cached avatars from gwibber
<kenvandine> gord, when i mentioned it to njpatel he wasn't surprised
<gord> kenvandine, problem is right now i can't reproduce - no matter where i point the icon loading code. random 404's - broken links, wherever, it always works fine
<kenvandine> gord, for file in ~/.cache/gwibber/avatars/*; do file $file;done |grep xHTML
<kenvandine> i only got it from the cached files
<kenvandine> not from urls to the images
<kenvandine> right now i have only one
<gord> kenvandine, hrm - are you sending file uri's to unity in the gwibber lens. or direct filepaths?
<kenvandine> filepaths
<kenvandine> would rather use the cached images
<kenvandine> well, specifically i am calling the funtion in gwibber to cache them and produce the file path
<kenvandine> so if it isn't already cached it gets cached and both the lens and gwibber will use it
<kenvandine> gord, i have a file you can use to test
<kenvandine> i clearly need to make gwibber smarter about it and not cache the 404
<kenvandine> but regardless we don't want that to crash unity
<kenvandine> gord, http://ubuntuone.com/p/ksV/
<kenvandine> you can download that
<gord> hrm, even using the cached 404's that i have from gwibber using your command, i don't get a crash =\
<kenvandine> gord, well maybe it was fixed already :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, for the record: I've just tried to make an icon from a bad url in the books lens, no crash.
<kenvandine> this bug was filed over a week ago :)
<kenvandine> gord, and... now that i think of it... i do have that broken image cached and it isn't crashing for me
<gord> kenvandine, awesome, sounds like its fixed :) i can't get it to crash just browsing in my gwibber lens either - got a fair few 404's cached
<gord> lets keep an eye on it
<kenvandine> great :)
<kenvandine> i was just worried about random things lens developers do causing unity crashes
<delac> can anyone tell me where madia apps or internet apps Lenses are located? or what package they are part of?
<delac> media*
<kim0> Is gnome-terminal unable to beep under unity?
<delac> kim0: well, doesn't seem to beep. But it's not doing it on Maveric either.
<kim0> delac: ah .. It does on classic (gnome) .. I just switched and noticed that
<kim0> beeps are important to me since irssi notifies me with them
<kim0> Think I'll file a bug then
<kim0> delac: would you mind testing this one too please .. open "sound preferences", under Hardware tab, click "Test speakers" .. The test button also does not produce a beep sound
<delac> kim0: you have to enable the "Enable window and button sounds". Which is bit odd.
<delac> kim0: but that is how it works on Maveric too...
<delac> kim0: also, it doesnt seem to work either way if you push the testbuttons with enter or spacebar.
<kim0> delac: not sure I understand you .. I checked "Enable window and button sounds" still not getting beeps from terminal and not from Test-sound button (mouse clicking, or spacebar/enter ) .. i.e. not getting beeps by any means
<delac> kim0: do you have the "alert volume" ramped up?
<delac> kim0: and unmuted?
<kim0> delac: where do I find that please
<delac> kim0: sam tab as "Enable window and buttons sounds"
<delac> kim0: same*
<kim0> delac: oh the big volume bar :) yeah .. it's 90% and unmuted
<delac> kim0: well, I use it at 100. I think that means it as loud as other sounds
<kim0> just dragged it to 100%
<kim0> still not hearing beeps though
<delac> kim0: what about your sound theme (same tab)
<kim0> Default
<delac> kim0:   but you do hear other sounds like musicplayer?
<kim0> yeah sure :)
<kim0> I'm no n00b hehe
<delac> kim0: well then I guess you do have a bug
<kim0> filed thanks :)
<nhaines> Hmm, do we know why the emblem API was removed from Unity?
<kenvandine> dbarth_, ^^
<kim0> smspillaz: hi .. about that bug of not getting system-beeps .. not sure what you mean by "That's muted by pulseaudio" .. since I do hear beeps under gnome/classic-desktop
<smspillaz> kim0: yes, but you will here a "duuuuk" instead of a "BEEEP"
<smspillaz> kim0: because metacity is catching the beep x event and turning it into a libcanberra sound
<smspillaz> I wanted to implement something like this in a compiz plugin, but never had time to
<kim0> ah got you
<smspillaz> seriously the BEEEP would drive you insane
<smspillaz> *hear
<smspillaz> wow, 1am is not good for my grammar
<kim0> smspillaz: yeah I know .. I want the duuuk :)
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> patches welcome!
<smspillaz> if I had time to write it I would
<smspillaz> but a) I can't put it in core and b) it is too late in the cycle to be adding new plugins (there are logistical reasons we can't add new plugins right now)
<kim0> smspillaz: does it have to be implemented as a compiz plugin ? can it be a separate app ? perhaps in python that way I might have chance to write it
<smspillaz> kim0: if you can write something that runs in the background and monitors for a specific event then asks libcanberra to play the duuk that would work
<smspillaz> let me grab what the event is
<smspillaz> kim0: it's an xkb event so
<smspillaz> first you need to
<ion> duck duck duck duck duck duck duck duck duck duck
<smspillaz>     priv->xkbExtension = XkbQueryExtension (dpy, &xkbOpcode,
<ion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S29A97UPyRM
<smspillaz> 					    &priv->xkbEvent, &priv->xkbError,
<smspillaz> 					    NULL, NULL);
<smspillaz>     if (priv->xkbExtension)
<smspillaz>     {
<kim0> hehe
<smspillaz> 	XkbSelectEvents (dpy, XkbUseCoreKbd,
<smspillaz> 			 XkbBellNotifyMask | XkbStateNotifyMask,
<smspillaz> 			 XkbAllEventsMask);
<smspillaz>     }
<smspillaz> and then
<smspillaz> in your event handler
<smspillaz> check if event->type == xkbEvent
<smspillaz> then XkbAnyEvent *xkbv = (XkbAnyEvent *) event;
<smspillaz> if (xkbEvent->xkb_type == XkbBellNotify)
<smspillaz>  /* play your amazing libcanberra sound here */
<smspillaz> not sure about how well that will go down in python
<kim0> smspillaz: ok thanks for the help :) I'll keep that bug open till Onieric
<smspillaz> right, I'll discuss with with conor again at next uds
<kim0> awesome .. thanks
<fta> smspillaz|zzz, still there?
<kamusin> hello there, today I have upgraded my natty and for a unknown reason indicator-sound from banshee is not working any more.. I noticed that is looking for the old banshee.desktop file but I don't know how to tell indicator-sound please update your links so any help would be appreciated
<kamusin> I have some debug messages at http://paste.ubuntu.com/589350/
<Omega> didrocks: This bug occurs for me, should I submit a new report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/741674
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741674 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Critical,Fix released]
<didrocks> Omega: when does it occur?
<Omega> Cold boot, on pressing the meta key.
<Omega> It might be a racing condition, I've only had it happen at the start of the session, then it doens't happen anymore.
<didrocks> Omega: and you can reproduce it reliably?
<Omega> It has happened multiple times before.
<didrocks> ok, so please, report it with apport
<Omega> Alright.
<didrocks> so that we can get the stacktrace and such
<didrocks> and subscribe me
<Omega> Mhm
<didrocks> Omega: thanks :)
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/750532
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 750532 not found
<didrocks> Omega: awesome, let's wait for the retracer
<didrocks> ok, seems a timeout not removed, weird on start
<Omega> I hope this gets fixed soon :)
<didrocks> Omega: the thing it's hard to know which timer is the guilty one :)
<didrocks> Omega: but I'll look again if we still have some connected
<didrocks> Omega: do not hesitate to ping again after next release if it still occurs
<Omega> didrocks: Alright, thanks!
<didrocks> Omega: thanks to you :)
<jcastro> kamstrup: around?
<kamstrup> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> ok so the order of lenses vs. apps in the dash
<jcastro> is that something that will be natty fixed or should we start telling lens authors to not connect to the dash
<jcastro> I'd rather have it be annoying that we make you click on a lens explicitly than spamming askubuntu, google lens, gwibber, and whatver everytime I do super+"chrome"
<kamstrup> jcastro: i don't know really - this is a neil-question really
<jcastro> ok, I'll catch him tomorrow
<jcastro> kamstrup: the horiz view looks amazing btw, the AU lens looks really sharp now
<kamstrup> jcastro: but I also think we should try and convince lens authors to not hook into the global dash search
<kenvandine> kamstrup, on a related note, what is you hack for limiting the search frequency?
<kenvandine> a sleep or something?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: free/thaw_notify()
<jcastro> kamstrup: ok, so you'd be fine with us just telling people on the wiki, don't do this pls.
<kamstrup> kenvandine: freeze i mean
<kenvandine> jcastro, my only complaint with the horizontal view is the left to right reading
<kamstrup> jcastro: I think so yes
<kenvandine> it feels weird in the gwibber case
<kenvandine> kamstrup, got an example?
<jcastro> it's   method SetGlobalSearch right?
<kenvandine> freeze with a sleep or something?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-place-applications/trunk/view/head:/src/daemon.vala#L398 and then also at the end of that method
<jcastro> davidcalle: do you register books with global dash?
<jcastro> kenvandine: same question
<jcastro> kamstrup: ahh, ShowGlobal=true|false (defaults to true) in the .place file?
<kamstrup> jcastro: yeah I think so
<kenvandine> jcastro, i do
<kenvandine> i kind of like it there actually
<kenvandine> but i can see your point
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> globally things should
<jcastro> like, a people place perhaps
<kenvandine> i am thinking about making it limit the search results by media type or something though
<jcastro> but like, every time the user uses the dash you'll do a search in gwibber
<kenvandine> if i can find a sane way to do that
<htorque> hey guys, bug 750018 -> maybe a bitesize one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750018 in unity (Ubuntu) "Insensitive menu painting issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750018
<jcastro> kenvandine: that would be great
<jcastro> because if the user gets a result for every lens they install they will quickly realize that they don't want them installed if they clutter up the dash every time they are trying to launch something.
<kenvandine> like maybe just return results for images, videos, and links
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> but actually i would prefer that be integrated in the files place
<kenvandine> if you are looking for images, included images from the gwibber stream for images as well
<kenvandine> these are some of the things i want to talk about at UDS
<jcastro> kenvandine: me too
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok I'll tell stefano to just shut off our lens in global
<jcastro> I will go for less spam for 11.04 and we'll sort something for 11.10
<kenvandine> jcastro, so right now the gwibber lense only searches on the persons name in the dash
<kenvandine> i think
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok and is it being shipped ootb?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> well, not in natty
<kenvandine> enabled in the dash though... for now
<lamalex> hey what gives, i thought closing banshee wasn't supposed to stop playback
<davidcalle> jcastro "do you register books with global dash?" I do, but I've limited the search to a simple google books search, without any features.
<jcastro> ok
<nmarques> anyone who can help me with a question involving transmission and libappindicator implementation ?
<AndreaAzzarone> nmarques, i can try ;)
<nmarques> I've built transmission with libappindicator support... currently if indicator-applet is on the panel... it uses the indicator... if the indicator-applet isn't on the panel it falls back to notification area, and everything is properly working except for one thing
<nmarques> the icon is borged :/
<nmarques> it shows the default icon for 'missing icons'
<AndreaAzzarone> but you are not unity? right? :)
<nmarques> GNOME2 :)
<nmarques> my issue if that if I should patch this for transmission (to use default icon) and send upstream
<AndreaAzzarone> borged? i can't translate this word
<AndreaAzzarone> i am not English sorry
<nmarques> sry... I mean the icon is missing :)
<nmarques> so it uses the icon theme icon for 'missing icons'
<nmarques> for all the rest it is working properly
<jcastro> davidcalle: whoa, I see your lens has a keyboard shortcut?
<AndreaAzzarone> mmm...
<AndreaAzzarone> nmarques, i am not the right person to solve this problem
<nmarques> if it's using the indicator applet, the icon works nice ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> nmarques, but i have made once a time a simple app
<AndreaAzzarone> nmarques, thas works with libappindicator
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: also ....
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: I think we should snag super-u as a keyboard shortcut
<davidcalle> jcastro, B for Books
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: books snagged super-b, seems to make sense to me
<jcastro> right
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, oh yes, that would be pretty great.
<nmarques> AndreaAzzarone, no worries, I'll just try to patch it and send it upstream, because this feature (fallback from appindicator to standard notification) is something that can be very interesting for me
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: that would make not being in the home dash tolerable if we at least gave people a shortcut key
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, you forgot to tell me that I'm on OMG!Ubuntu! again (:
<AndreaAzzarone> nmarques, and i had not this problem! Maybe try changing the extension of the icon
<jcastro> heh
<stefano-palazzo> DaveDavenport, have you played around with the blekko API yet?
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: should I file a bug on the keyboard shortcut?
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: you're looking for davidcalle
<stefano-palazzo> oh, sorry Dave
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, yes please, that'd be good. I'll grep the books source as soon as I'm done with my fooling around programming
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, have you played around with the blekko API yet?
<kenvandine> freeze_notify and thaw_notify is awesome
<nmarques> kenvandine, jcastro : good evening :)
<jcastro> hi nmarques!
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, I just checked in the keyboard-shortcut, without testing it. Hope it works (:
<jcastro> heh
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, is there a place I should put it, to avoid conflicts?
<stefano-palazzo> like somewhere in the wiki
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, for the record: when two places share the same shortcut, the first in the launcher wins.
<stefano-palazzo> thanks, that's good to know
<Daekdroom> Does anyone here know if there's a bug report on qt apps not recovering their menus after unity-panel-service restarts/crashes?
#ayatana 2011-04-05
<smspillaz|zzz> fta: you need to ping me at times that aren't 1AM
<smspillaz|zzz> like now :)
<djtorca> I have removed Evolution Mail as I use Thunderbird. I am unable to set it as my preferred email client and hence the Dash icon is inactive? How to fix?
<didrocks> good morning
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, good morning :)
<didrocks> hey AndreaAzzarone! how are you?
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, fine thanks... what about you?
<didrocks> AndreaAzzarone: I'm very good, thanks! beautiful weather there ;)
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, spring has arrived also in Italy! :)
<didrocks> heh, *finally*… long winter :)
<AndreaAzzarone> didrocks, wintes is good for hacking! :)
<DaveDavenport> stefano-palazzo: blekko?
<stefano-palazzo> DaveDavenport, sorry, I hit tab to fast - that message was for someone else
<didrocks> Hum, jono's photo for me is so close to reality :)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning everybody
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle,
<stefano-palazzo> Sorry I often miss things in IRC, ping me when you're around
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, hi
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, hey :-)
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, I'm experiencing a Lens bug. When it's launched at startup it only gets/displays half the results. Have you seen this?
<stefano-palazzo> what results are missing? a specific group or category or something like that?
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, half the results, no matter the group.
<stefano-palazzo> Interesting, no I've not seen that before.
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, jcastro told me you had something similar in your Lens because it was "starting too fast". I'm trying to find the workaround in your code, without success.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, so, I suppose there is a timeout, when the callback is ignored and no more results are displayed, it could depend on the system load (which is very high when you're just starting unity)
<stefano-palazzo> Are you flushing the model-queue somewhere in your code?
<davidcalle> Yes
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, sorry, in that case, I've no idea what's causing it
<davidcalle> I'm realizing I didn't try to launch it at startup since I'm flushing the model queue... :-)
<stefano-palazzo> heh
<davidcalle> About Blekko, I'm going to play with it tonight. It might be interesting.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, nice, please let me know how that goes - I'm particularly interested in the speed, i.e. response-time
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, me too, as I'm trying to cross check results with several API calls.
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, sure, I'll keep you informed.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, do you have a problem with filtering google results like "%s site:wikipedia.org"?
<stefano-palazzo> There's a comment in your code suggesting that's an issue
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, the issue is Wikipedia. It has lots of images on single pages and it's hard to get the good one with a Google search.
<stefano-palazzo> Oh right, I forgot you only get a few results back
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, site:somesite.org is not a problem, it works really welll, I'm doing it for OpenLibrary.
<stefano-palazzo> yeah, using google is really, really nice
<stefano-palazzo> too bad their new API is astronomically expensive
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, that's why I have good hopes for Blekko.
<stefano-palazzo> have you already looked at their terms of service?
<stefano-palazzo> jorge gave me a link, where it said something along the lines of "the ToS prohibits you from doing anything interesting"
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, they sent me a pdf doc, I will read it tonight, but the mail summarized it : "don't do more than a call per second".
<stefano-palazzo> oh
<stefano-palazzo> thanks for taking the time to tell me all this, I'm looking forward to your verdict :)
<davidcalle> Though, I'm thinking of adding a Dash item "Search powered by SomeCompany" at the end of the results by default.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, I bet we're not the only people who are going to run into the problem of attribution, maybe it'd be a good idea to request a feature
<stefano-palazzo> Something like, an arbitrary image that you can put in the lower left of the dash
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, right.
<stefano-palazzo> I can post something about it to the ayatana mailing list
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, someone asked me if there was a way to bookmark interesting searches. This could be another nice feature.
<stefano-palazzo> yes that's a nice idea
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, I'm doing these special searches for things I expect to be important. So, if you type "chat", it immediately gives you an icon for the Ask Ubuntu chat, similarly you can type "au" or "askubuntu" and hit enter, to go to the main site
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, I've seen it, it's clever.
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, I'm still a bit  worried about something: it's the uncertainty of the UX. When you click a Dash result, you don't really know what to expect, at least on my Lens. I've added a "Free Books" section so you can be sure to "have a book to read when you click", but I feel that's not enough.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, that's not a big problem for me, I always have much more results than I can display.
<stefano-palazzo> the free books thing is a brilliant idea!
<vish> jcastro: seen the Shell videos where they introduce new features? we could do something similar with didrocks or DBO or njpatel or bitesizers , for new Unity features , and make them movie stars ;)
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, thanks to Google, the API is very limited in term of things to ask, but at least, they have that. :-)
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, I suppose you're going to get some feedback about it sooner or later, I would hypothesise that people are used to this uncertainty, as it occurs all over the web
<stefano-palazzo> You never really know what's behind any link
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, well, this shouldn't happen :b
<stefano-palazzo> true
<davidcalle> I hope Blekko will give me a way to display some featured searches when the Lens is opened: like 50's Science Fiction or Italian Poetry. It's still clunky with Google.
<fta> smspillaz|zzz, hi
<fta> smspillaz|zzz, eheh, your "like now" was 3am for me
<smspillaz|zzz> fta: ok, now is a good time :)
<smspillaz|zzz> fta: except that if it is a reminder to fix broken apps like xterm, just note that I need to work on slightly more important things right now but it *is* on my agenda
<fta> smspillaz|zzz, just wanted an update on this one. now, i have it, thanks
<mpt> didrocks, hi, do you know why Mumble ended up on the notification area whitelist?
<didrocks> mpt: was request in bug #732682
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732682 in unity "Whitelist mumble for systray" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732682
<didrocks> requested*
<mpt> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<Guest61007> I would like to know how to install unity on ubuntu 11.04
<Guest61007> I tried to add ppa:unity/ppa and then install with apt-get install unity
<Guest61007> but no results
<stefano-palazzo> Guest61007, this isn't the right place to ask for support, have a look at #ubuntu on this IRC server, the ubuntu forums at http://http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> mpt - i keep getting firefox bugs about not being able to right-click on bookmark entries in the menus and selecting "open in new tab" or "open in new window" - i'm not sure how i should respond to these
<chrisccoulson> (i know it's not supported, but i guess having context menus in menus is undesirable isn't it?)
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> chrisccoulson, that seems like a good use case for modifier keys on menu items
<chrisccoulson> mpt - bug 748850 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748850 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't middle or right click on bookmarks to open in new tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748850
<mpt> e.g. if you can Ctrl click on a link in a Web page, you should be able to Ctrl click on a bookmark in the menu
<chrisccoulson> that would probably be ok
<chrisccoulson> mpt - would you mind commenting on that bug?
<mpt> sure
<chrisccoulson> mpt - in fact, ctrl+click already does that in the firefox native menus
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to plumb that in to unity though
<chrisccoulson> and shift+click opens in new window :)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - thanks for the comment
<jcastro> didrocks: so what's up with super-s
<didrocks> jcastro: what do you mean?
<jcastro> is it supposed to be what it is?
<jcastro> people are asking how to get to the shutdown menu, which used to be super s
<didrocks> for workspace? right
<jcastro> now it's something else
<jcastro> er, not bound to anything at all
<didrocks> it's for workspace mode, I referenced the bug on the changelog when doing the change
<jcastro> right, but are we going to make a shortcut to the session menu?
<didrocks> I don't know, it's more on kenvandine's plan, I really have no time to follow the indicators TBH
<jcastro> ah ok, ta
<didrocks> still dealing with last minute requests changing bunch of code…
<jcastro> kenvandine: are we going to have a keyboard shortcut for the session menu?
<jcastro> didrocks: keep rocking!
 * kenvandine perks up
<kenvandine> i thought we did!
<kenvandine> like last cycle...
<kenvandine> oh... did that keyboard shortcut get hi-jacked?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> it was super-s
<kenvandine> jcastro, is there a bug filed for this?
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> I can look
<kenvandine> i am looking
<jcastro> where would someone report that?
<jcastro> kenvandine: F10-left arrow. :)
<jcastro> but still ....
<kenvandine> yeah... we need to talk about that
<kenvandine> if it was super-s in maverick
<jcastro> kenvandine: indeed
<didrocks> bug #723273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and workspace switcher conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723273
<jcastro> kenvandine: njpatel what do you think?
<didrocks> look at the conversation and all related bug
<didrocks> I already argued on that
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, reading that
<jcastro> so looks like the spec says one thing
<jcastro> and we have something else
<didrocks> hum?
<kenvandine> well, ctrl-alt-del  works
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SessionMenu says super-s
<kenvandine> doesn't let you logout
<kenvandine> but lets you shutdown, restart, and suspend
<jcastro> oh, heh, close
<jcastro> and you could say, if you want to suspend just close the lid.
<jcastro> but I don't buy that. :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: who in design is in charge of keyboard shortcuts?
<jcastro> ok this doesn't make sense
<jcastro> we moved super-e to super-s
<jcastro> what is now super-s should be super-e - we shipped that way for like 2 years
<jcastro> and super-s should be the session menu right?
<kenvandine> JohnLea_ i think
<jcastro> JohnLea_: around?
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok so if we just assign something to the session menu that should be fine right?
<jcastro> and if not, f10->left arrow seems good enough to me
<kenvandine> if people agree to it
<kenvandine> and ctrl-alt-del
<kenvandine> works for most cases
 * jcastro nods
<kenvandine> getting people to agree on keybindings == hard
<jcastro> well, I was hoping JohnLea_ would just tell us
<kenvandine> just fyi :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, that is fine too
<om26er> good evening lamalex, How are you?
<lamalex> hi om26er
<lamalex> i'm really good this morning
<om26er> lamalex, glad to hear ;)
<JohnLea_> jcastro, kenvandine; bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/723273 takes prescience over session menu spec
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and workspace switcher conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<jcastro> JohnLea_: ok, so super-s definately belongs where it is now
<jcastro> so we're just missing a shortcut to the sessionmenu, do we want one or do we go with f10->left arrow and ctrl-alt-del as workaround?
<kamstrup> didrocks: my French friend. I need your domain expertise in the French language!
<didrocks> kamstrup: bien sûr! :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: so I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/746450
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Impossible to search word after apostrophe" [Medium,Triaged]
<kamstrup> didrocks: Xapian doesn't seem good at handling this out of the box
<kamstrup> didrocks: so I am considering a hack, adding a custom stemmer that removes prefix letters from words like d'argent
<kamstrup> making it just argent - only in the index of course (not user visible)
<kamstrup> that way the queries d'argent and argent would both match d'argent
<kamstrup> but would the rule CHAR APOSTROPHE WORD --> WORD  screw up something else in french?
<didrocks> kamstrup: make sense, as d' or l' is just like "du, le la les", they are meaningless
<aruiz> didrocks, I'm trying to build the compiz bzr branch and the CMakeLists.txt points to unity/unity_window_decorator as a subdir, however the directory doesn't exist
<aruiz> didrocks, am I missing something?
<kamstrup> aruiz: you're native spanish speaker right?
<aruiz> kamstrup, yup
<didrocks> aruiz: look at our packages, we have patches in debian/patches/
<aruiz> didrocks, cheers
<didrocks> kamstrup: so yeah, sounds reasonable to me :)
<aruiz> kamstrup, why?
<kamstrup> aruiz: I guess you use apostrophes to join words in spanish as well?
<aruiz> no we don't
<kamstrup> phew
<kamstrup> aruiz: i love spanish then :-D
<aruiz> hah
<aruiz> how come?
<kamstrup> aruiz: ^^ my discussion woith didrocks
<kamstrup> aruiz: In french ppl expect the query "argent" to match "d'argent"
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, you mean, you don't like language with ' ? ;=
<jcastro> didrocks: njpatel: also have a new person submit code if you guys wanna look at that
<kamstrup> didrocks: hehe almost
<aruiz> kamstrup, french is weird
<kamstrup> didrocks, aruiz: the danger here may be English where they use apostrophes in odd places
<didrocks> kamstrup: :p so l' is just like "le" (==the)  but there is a vowel starting the word after it ;)
<didrocks> same for d' -> de, and so on…
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, I have some very bassic French knowledge
<kamstrup> didrocks: afaics French won't break under my rule, but maybe other languages
<kamstrup> Any Dutch speakers here?
<didrocks> heh, kamstrup is looking for people ;)
<kamstrup> mhr3: ! so you speak Czech and Slovak
<kamstrup> mhr3: can you look at my comment #1 on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/746450 and tell me if that'll break some apostrophe usage in any of those languages?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Impossible to search word after apostrophe" [Medium,Triaged]
<JanC> kamstrup: I speak dutch
<kamstrup> JanC: My saviour!
<kamstrup> JanC: any comment on the question I just asked mhr3 ^^?
<kamstrup> (for Dutch of course :-D)
<didrocks> "hunting citizen of the world"
<didrocks> should blog about that :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I need your help :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/750058
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750058 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Default application entry for banshee has incorrect executable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> didrocks: comment #1 indicates the fix is very very simple :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: uno memento :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: un ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: momento ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: whatever :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: thans :)
<Kaleo> thanks*
<lamalex> didrocks, did you run your script?
<didrocks> lamalex: yes
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, looking :)
<lamalex> didrocks,  i really need it to run twice a day or something. it's really disheartening to have it skyrocket like it does when you run it less frequently
<didrocks> lamalex: I have the usual list of "status to sync manually"
<lamalex> and now i have a backlog of 170 bugs i have to try and burn through
<didrocks> lamalex: I didn't run it yesterday because you didn't answer if it needs to be run or not
<lamalex> didrocks, can i run it myself?
<didrocks> the backlog wasn't 0 anyway
<didrocks> lamalex: I prefer to target and that we put somewhere for automatic checking
<didrocks> there is still some web errors I have to deal manually
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, I'll check with Laney, he's uploading and syncing it
<didrocks> Kaleo: to not diverge from debian
<JanC> kamstrup: currently the only possible issue I find in Dutch is things like "m'n" and "d'r", but I'm still thinking
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks a lot
<Kaleo> didrocks: just for info, that bug breaks Unity 2D's dash
<didrocks> breaks? how? :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: the home page basically misses Banshee
<kamstrup> JanC: in cases like that I guess we should just leave the word as is, right?
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh yeah, when you parse this
<kamstrup> we'll index both the original and the "reduced" form
<JanC> kamstrup: yes, and/or index them as they should be written formally (those forms are not official spelling AFAIK)
<kamstrup> JanC: ok so it's not two words joined into one like in french, but one word contracted?
<JanC> these two are
<kamstrup> ok...
<JanC> kamstrup: one other thing is if you use a possesive 's at the end of a 1-letter name (but that's a very uncommon corner case of course)
<kamstrup> JanC: you have one letter names in Dutch?!
<JanC> like in English: "X's manpage"
<didrocks> kamstrup: uploaded
<kamstrup> ah like that
<kamstrup> didrocks: ?
<JanC> company names could be 1 letter in theory  ;)
<didrocks> Kaleo: fixed
<didrocks> kamstrup: really, weechat should have a way to configure stop on completion, sorry! :)
<kamstrup> JanC: hmmm the one-letter names is a good point indeed
<kamstrup> didrocks: is the prefix char ever a CAPITAL letter in French or is it always lowercase
<didrocks> kamstrup: ahah, interesting question ;)
<kamstrup> I guess one could start a sentence with D'Argent or something?
<didrocks> yeah, even if it doesn't really make sense
<didrocks> (I see that you match É <-> é, nice! Only good OS does that!)
 * kamstrup was just hoping the rule could be lowercase_char prefix word --> word, but it appears not
<JanC> I found some others in Dutch: A'pen, A'dam, R'dam are short for Antwerpen, Amsterdam and Rotterdam
<ogra_> hmm, am i supposed to have a calendar in the datetime indicator ?
<JanC> so again not 2 words
<kamstrup> JanC: ah blast
<didrocks> ogra_: if evolution is installed, yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, and if evolution isnt installed (like on all arm images)
<didrocks> ogra_: then, ask to klattimer and tedg ;) I think it's stolen from evo
<ogra_> hrm, that sucks
<ogra_> the applet had it even without evo installed
<klattimer> ogra_: you can see the calendar without having evo installed anymore
<kamstrup> didrocks: we do? :-) I was actually just wondering how exactly xapian performed trnaliteration
<kamstrup> transliteration even
<ogra_> klattimer, thats a massive regression
<JanC> I would also suggest you check african languages, some of them have extensive use of apostrophes IIRC
<didrocks> kamstrup: sshhhhhhhh, just tell "yeah, we took that into account ;)"
<tedg> ogra_, There was a bug.
<kamstrup> didrocks: Ah, i missed your accent on the E. I actually meant whether É <-> é <-> E <-> e was working. Which I expect it doesn't
<tedg> ogra_, Where if you didn't have evo there was no calendar
<tedg> ogra_, It's fixed in trunk
<tedg> ogra_, You'll still have the calendar, just no events.
<ogra_> tedg, ah, great, thats what i wanted
<didrocks> kamstrup: tbh, you should match é, è, ê <-> e
<Kaleo> didrocks: you rock!!
<didrocks> kamstrup: most of softwares are doing that in search
<ogra_> i dont care about the events but having *a* calendar to look up dates is really a core feature for me
<kamstrup> didrocks: I know. But xapian is not really fitted to do so out of the box... Had we used Lucene otoh.... Sweet bliss :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: just something to take into consideration for the future if we can merge the result to widespread the request or whatever :)
<ogra_> tedg, hmm, though looking at natty-changes it appears in the latest changelog, shouldnt i have it already ?
<kamstrup> didrocks: transliteration is not a simple thing. Fx. in Danish we have å <--> aa
<didrocks> kamstrup: or build that into xapian so that we can have that with USC
<didrocks> kamstrup: who care about weird languages? :p
<didrocks> oupsss ;)
 * didrocks runs…
<JanC> I think the Unicode standard has transliteration tables or something like that?
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, I don't think it's gotten to Natty yet...  kenvandine?
<didrocks> JanC: oh really? that would be sweet to build that into Xapian
<ogra_> * Uninstalling Evolution removes calendar from clock applet (LP: #691953)
<ogra_> 0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think xapian has already some bugs in debian about those?
<kamstrup> didrocks: very likely
<ogra_> (which is also what i have installed)
<kamstrup> JanC: I think you're right
<lamalex> dbarth_, i remember seeing some discussion about this a while ago, but i don't remember what the resolution was. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/744565
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 744565 in unity (Ubuntu) ""Help and Support" not available in Natty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JanC> OTOH transliteration is language-dependent, so I'm not 100% sure  ☺
<kamstrup> JanC: it is, but you can apply some almost-always correct rule for a big range of the "simple" cases
<kamstrup> fx Lucene has ASCIIFoldingFilter
<JanC> kamstrup: http://cldr.unicode.org/index/cldr-spec/transliteration-guidelines  ☺
<kenvandine> tedg, ogra_: not yet... but i am hoping we'll do an upload today
<ogra_> kenvandine, weird changelog entry then :)
<JanC> http://cldr.unicode.org/ --> Unicode Common Locale Data Repository
<kenvandine> which changelog?
<ogra_> thanks for the info though, looking forward to it
<kenvandine> maybe i didn't read far enough back... :)
 * kenvandine is in a meeting atm
<kamstrup> JanC: yeah, and libicu has pretty comprehensive support for it as well
<ogra_> kenvandine, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/010417.html
<ogra_> kenvandine,  * Uninstalling Evolution removes calendar from clock applet (LP: #691953)
<kenvandine> hummm
<kenvandine> then it was in the upload, although i didn't test that specifically myself
<kenvandine> ogra_, tedg: perhaps that was merged after you rolled the tarball?
<tedg> kenvandine, ogra_, one was that it didn't work.  The new one is that it doesn't work at startup.  So if you had evolution and then removed it, we're still good.  Now, with the next release you could have never had Evolution and be okay.
<tedg> kenvandine, ogra_, basically teh first fix was only half way.
<ogra_> ah, perfect
<kenvandine> ok
<ogra_> i'm on armel here, and all our images fall into the last category
<tedg> ogra_, You guys should fix that ;-)
<ogra_> (we just install a mime handler for desktop-webmail on arm images)
<ogra_> if evo learns to run in 512M without tearing down firefox at the same time we might consider fixing it
<ogra_> ;)
<tedg> ogra_, My phone now has 1GB of RAM... think bigger!
<ogra_> we'll get there :)
<ogra_> currently our low end is 512M, our average platform is 1G though
<tedg> Okay, I'll revise: think average!  ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<JanC> Evolution should be split up into separate applications, that would be a start...
<\sh> can someone explain how to get the old "Places -> Bookmarks" back to action with Unity ? Or is there a new way to add e.g. Network SSH Server Bookmarks somehow to the launcher?
<\sh> didrocks: bug #621884 reappeared in 3.8.2-0ubuntu1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 621884 in unity "Doesn't parse Favorites (gtk bookmarks) well" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621884
<didrocks> \sh: this is for kamstrup :)
<\sh> didrocks: should I set it to new or incomplete for the three projects/packages?
<didrocks> \sh: wait for kamstrup first, he'll debug it
<\sh> k
<\sh> btw...good work on unity..dist-upgraded my main workstation today, no breaks even dual window setup is working...the only glitch is how to disable the second panel on the second display...or at least autohide it or let the window (in this case rdesktop) overlap the panel
<didrocks> nice to know! ;) yeah, that happens
<lamalex> om26er, cdbs, there are an assload of new unity bugs- what are you guys currently working on?
<om26er> lamalex, incompletes
<om26er> i looked into the NEW queue a few hours ago, the incompletes(with response) queue is nearly at end so will start on NEW after that, lamalex
<lamalex> oh awesome!!
<lamalex> you rule!
<jcastro> you know what jason noticed on the compiz bugs
<jcastro> people were out of date
<jcastro> and the system lets them report bugs anyway
<jcastro> so they fixed a ton of  crashers with 3.8.2
<jcastro> and then over the weekend got a bunch of  dupes for bugs that were fixed already
<jcastro> it would be cool if apport could say "ok so your unity crashed but you're behind, please update and then holla at me if it crashes" kind of thing
<kenvandine> jcastro, i thought it did
<jcastro> are we sure if it does or not?
<jcastro> hmm, UDS question I guess
<\sh> jcastro: http://www.piware.de/2011/03/new-apport-feature-custom-bug-duplicate-identification/
<om26er> jcastro, the same seems to be happening for nux crashers
<om26er> crashes fixed in nux 0.9.38 and people are still reporting them for 0.9.36
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so basically, those just tie you guys up with junk
<om26er> didrocks, it seems unity --reset is broken(?) on two different machines I have seen unity --reset disabled unity plugin and returned only the wallpaper
<mhr3> kamstrup, no worries there are no apostrophes in czech nor slovak :)
<didrocks> om26er: oh really? I'll give it a try, if you relaunch compiz then, what happens?
<om26er> didrocks, compiz runs but not unity, have to re-enable the plugin in ccsm
<om26er> this happens in 'Desktop' session
<didrocks> om26er: "Desktop" as Ubuntu session, the one which runs unity, right?
<om26er> yes
<didrocks> that's really weird, I'll give it a try
<didrocks> but that shouldn't change
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i figured out that startup problem with the gwibber lens
<kenvandine> if it blew up trying to get a connect to gwibber over dbus, it never setup the sections model completely
<kenvandine> or it did but whatever on the other end in unity didn't get the changes...
<kenvandine> kamstrup, so it only broke if you tried to open the lens before the gwibber-service was running
<kenvandine> i added a bunch of error handling code and fixed all that up
<kamstrup> kenvandine: haha, nice detective work :-)
<jcastro> didrocks: did we ever hook up installing ccsm to about:config?
<cdbs> lamalex: hey there! I am actually working on fixing bugs today, will be back to triaging tomorrow
<lamalex> ok
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> how to clean the alt+f2 history please ?
<fta> dbarth_, yt?
<didrocks> zniavre: we use the same than gnome-panel, it's a gconf key (so with gconf-editor): /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run
<lamalex> cdbs, what are you working on fixing?
<om26er> lamalex, unity's NEW queue have been touched but tomorrow i'll try to tackle most of it.
<zniavre> didrocks,  thank you (i did not know the trick for gnome-panel)
<lamalex> om26er, yeah  im going to keep working on new for the rest of today
<lamalex> thanks for rocking SO hard om26er
<om26er> lamalex, so i'd be going to bed now ;)
<om26er> thank you lamalex
<lamalex> goodnight
<cdbs> lamalex: There was 1 bug in unity-place-applications about apt: urls, working on it right now
<cdbs> lamalex: as well as:
<cdbs> bug #741699
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741699 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher is inactive when the dash appears" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741699
<cdbs> lamalex: tomorrow I'll work fully on the new queue, as well as I'll try tackling 20-30 bugs by today night itself
<cdbs> jaytaoko: Hi, could you help me in fixing a bug? Looks like nux' Geometry structure isn't well-documented, and I am unable to get whether nux::BaseWindow's OnMouseDownOutsideOfView gives X and Y values offset from the start of the screen or offset from the beginning of the BaseWindow itself
<cdbs> I am trying to fix bug #741699
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741699 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher is inactive when the dash appears" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741699
<jaytaoko> cdbs: hello
<cdbs> hi jaytaoko
<cdbs> jaytaoko: I just want to know whether the X and Y values provided by OnMouseDownOutsideOfView are offset from the beginning of screen or from beginning of BaseWindow itself
<cdbs> I got lost in the Nux source code while searching and the docs aren't helpful
<jaytaoko> cdbs: let me check that for you...
<cdbs> thanks
<jaytaoko> cdbs: if signal OnMouseDownOutsideOfView is emitted from the an area inside a BaseWindow, then  (X,Y) correspond to the position of the mouse inside the BaseWindow
<cdbs> jaytaoko: but,, if its outside?
<cdbs> jaytaoko: let me explain the scenario
<cdbs> jaytaoko: Here I am dealing with the Dash
<cdbs> jaytaoko: I want to detect in the  OnMouseDownOutsideOfView whether the click area is inside the Launcher or not. The BaseWindow here is the Dash
<cdbs> The launcher is behind the dash in such a case
<cdbs> and this doesn't seem architecturally possible with nux
<jaytaoko> cdbs: in the case of the Dash (which is a BaseWindow), the (X, Y) correspond to the position on the screen
<cdbs> jaytaoko: okay, then. But with that respect I don't understand what the last 2 arguments mean in this contructor:
<cdbs> nux::Geometry geo (_monitor_rect.x, _monitor_rect.y, _launcher_size, PANEL_HEIGHT)
<cdbs> again not explained in the docs at all
<cdbs> looks like the Geometry class isn't in the docs
<jaytaoko> cdbs: so if you receive a signal OnMouseDownOutsideOfView from the Dash BaseWindow, (X, Y) are relative to the top left corner of the screen
<jaytaoko> cdbs: the Geometry class is a typedef of the Rect class
<jaytaoko> cdbs: the last 2 arguments are the width and height of the rectangle
<jaytaoko> cdbs: check this file in NuxCore\Rect.h
<cdbs> :O
<cdbs> jaytaoko: ah thanks, now I get it completely
<cdbs> thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks
<jaytaoko> cdbs: no problem, sorry about the confusion
<cdbs> jaytaoko: no probs, I know writing docs is a boring job ;)
<jaytaoko> cdbs: I am rewriting some docs that will be made available shortly
<coz_>  good day to all
<didrocks> jono: re your post yesterday: when did I give you my photo? :-)
<jono> didrocks, LOL!
<jono> :-)
<didrocks> :-)
#ayatana 2011-04-06
<ninwa> I've checked compiz settings, and I've checked the gconf enteries for unity. Is there any way to get the dash to take up the full-screen at higher resolutions on open instead of having to click a resize button?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<spikeb> mornin
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning everybody
<OwaisL> Hi everyone, anyone in the mood of fixing a bug or helping someone out?
<OwaisL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/740232
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740232 in unity "Window control buttons in the panel don't respect metacity theme" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> didrocks: can you paste me the output of a grep "'" /usr/share/applications/desktop*cache?
<didrocks> kamstrup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590156/
<kamstrup> didrocks: perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> kamstrup: yw ;)
<szonek> hi
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<szonek> it starts but doesn't display any window
<szonek> when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed
<szonek> so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background
<szonek> i tried to run unity with logging
<szonek> and i got:
<szonek> <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<szonek> unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<szonek> at the end of log
<fagan> Hey, how do you setup dual monitors in unity
<fagan> I have 2 and the second monitor is detected and working but the window management isnt working on that monitor and I cant drag to it
<fagan> because of the snap thing
<fagan> so is there any trick to getting it working?
<fagan> Or is it even implemenented yet?
 * fagan remembers jcastro talking about dual monitors in his blog but didnt say how he got it working 
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed. so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailab
<coz_>  good day to all
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed. so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailab
<kamstrup> szonek: and you normally have 3d accel working?
<szonek> kamstrup: i had it working before system update
<szonek> kamstrup: gnome+compiz
<szonek> now i'm running gnome in safe mode without compiz
<szonek>    File "/usr/bin/unity", line 72, in reset_unity_compiz_profile
<szonek>      current_profile_schema = client.get_schema("/apps/compizconfig-1/current_profile")
<szonek>  GError: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=90248a76e5c2b081ce48657d4b8d96e2 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: No protocol specified\nAutolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n)
<szonek> in /var/crash
<om26er> good evening lamalex
<cdbs> om26er: its morning for him :)
<cdbs> lamalex: Good morning
<om26er> cdbs, for me its not :)
<bcurtiswx> i just woke up... lol
<lamalex> om26er, cdbs good morning
<cdbs> hi lamalex
<cdbs> good morning to you too
<kamstrup> szonek: wow, that sounds scary... have you tried logging in as a different user?
<lamalex> om26er, cdbs can you guys help us do some compiz regression testing today?
<lamalex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/CompizReleaseProcess#Regression%20Testing
<cdbs> lamalex: okay
<lamalex> thanks
<mpt> tedg, hey, what's the current exact order of indicators in the menu bar code?
<szonek> kamstrup: yeah it is ;) logging in as a different user doesn't work either
<szonek> kamstrup: somehow i managed to click log out to switch back to my user without seeing anything :D
<tedg> mpt, The macro order is [application] [system] -- system breaks down to: [sound, messaging, date, me, session].  application has some overrides, so in general it should be [{everything}, keyboard, ibus, power, network]
<tedg> mpt, Though, it seems network isn't working...
<cdbs> lamalex: I g2g for now, will begin testing after an hour, is that okay?
<mpt> tedg, perhaps because it's looking for indicator-network instead of networkmanager?
<cdbs> kamstrup: Can you please look at the branch attached to bug #750262? I don't think that bug needs design discussion as its marked
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750262 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Alt-F2 in Unity won't open apturls" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750262
<tedg> mpt, Naw, indicator-network will go in the system set.
<cdbs> oh wait, it was me who marked it needs-design, hmm. Unmarking
<tedg> mpt, I probably got the ID wrong...
<mpt> tedg, yes, but does networkmanager go in the system set too?
<tedg> mpt, No
<lamalex> cdbs, sure
<tedg> mpt, system vs. application is an implementation issue.
<tedg> mpt, It was implemented as an app indicator.
<mpt> right
<mpt> that's the reason then
 * cdbs g2g
<mpt> tedg, one other question: Does the hplip notification area icon show progress or anything? Or is it just an access point?
<tedg> mpt, I haven't played with it that much, but I've only ever seen it have the menu.
<tedg> mpt, I've now removed it it's so annoying to have on my panel :-)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks tedg
<tedg> mpt, No problem.
<tedg> mpt, BTW, you know that it can't be an app indicator yet, right?
<mpt> tedg, I've read bug 497877
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497877 in hplip (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497877
<mpt> that's all I know
<kamstrup> cdbs: ok, reviewed
<tedg> mpt, Basically it's because there isn't Qt KSNI support.  It's in kdelibs.  So "pure Qt" apps don't have a way to work.
<mpt> tedg, KSNI == KStatusNotifierItem?
<tedg> mpt, Yes
<mpt> tedg, are the application indicators in alphabetical order?
<tedg> mpt, Kinda.  They're ordered first by category and then by name.  They can provide an override to that if they wish.
<mpt> tedg, and what's the order of categories?
<mpt> (sorry, I know we discussed each of these at various times, but I never wrote it down anywhere)
<tedg> mpt, Let me look, I'm sure I did what ever you told me ;-)
<tedg> mpt, [OTHER, STATUS, COMMUNICATIONS, SYSTEM_SERVICES, HARDWARE]
<mpt> thanks
<tedg> mpt, If you want to reference the gory details they're in this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk/view/head:/src/generate-id.c
<mpt> thank you
<mpt> tedg, bug report: "hack" appears to be misspelled as "lack" :-)
<tedg> mpt, Heh.  I got a merge request from pitti once that fixed the spelling in my comments :-)
<mpt> tedg, so what would be involved in, for example, making the battery menu appear in the system area?
<tedg> mpt, Fixed the network manager one.  Had "nm_applet" instead of "nm-applet"
<mpt> tedg, so I'll need to reinstall and take a new screenshot? :-)
<tedg> mpt, Well, if that's your only requirement it's not a huge deal.  Just a refactoring mostly.  But, I've argued that if we're going to do that, we should take some ownership of the desktop power policy.  We're going to get all the bugs for everything that goes wrong, we should own them.
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi gwibber's quicklist have a quit item which is also shown when the service is not running, wouldn't it be better to remove it and just use the default quit?
<tedg> mpt, I haven't looked yet at how gpm got refactored for GNOME 3, there was a rumor that it was going to be significant -- but I'm not sure yet.
<mpt> tedg, I was using it only as an example. I.e. if it should be [application indicators, messaging menu, battery menu, network menu, sound menu, clock menu, session menu], but if we don't have time/people to take over power management
<tedg> mpt, Yes.  I think the larger issue is that it would start not being "just a patch to gpm" at that point.
<kenvandine> om26er, not really
<kenvandine> that quit is "special"
<kenvandine> it would be better if it was dynamic though, but when i did that quicklists didn't work in libunity
<kenvandine> om26er, that shuts down the service and closes the client
<om26er> kenvandine, alrighty, though it should be not there if the service is not running.
<kenvandine> although i have no strong opinions about it shutting dow the service
<kenvandine> om26er, yeah... good catch
<kenvandine> i'll have to look at libunity and see if quicklists is working from python now
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, on the alt + F2 enter before a search is finished… seems we sent the search.finished () a little bit too early (I see the results being added after the pending enter activation is done), any idea?
<didrocks> kamstrup: like, if I comment search.finished () and let timeout, it works
<lamalex> cdbs, make sure you update both statuses when you do unity bugs
<lamalex> i'm seeing a lot with just the source package status changed
<lamalex> well.. 1
<lamalex> but that's a lot.. erm... to me? :P
<om26er> lamalex, on testing invisible window case I found something with the software center "about" dialog, so I should report it?
<om26er> smspillaz, Hi! I have found an invisible window over software center's about window(seem to be reliably reproduce able), what logs should I provide?
<kamstrup> didrocks: aha! finally realized the problem I think. We need a dee_shared_model_flush_revision_queue() before calling search.finished()... I wonder if libunity really should manage this... Otherwise we'll have similar issues in a bunch of differnet places...
<kamstrup> didrocks: without that we might emit the SearchFinished on the bus before we put the last revisions on there
<kamstrup> (as DeeSharedModel syncs changes lazily)
<om26er> hmm, could be bug 744533
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 744533 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Invisible input window over software-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744533
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, that's what I'm seeing with my printf in unity, results are received after :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: for me, search_finished means "result should be available"
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, I just had a look at libunity, this is easy to remedy
<kamstrup> didrocks: hold on for a merge rq in 5 mins
<kamstrup> didrocks: you have a bug # handy?
<didrocks> kamstrup: sure, one sec
<mpt> could you whitelist the gpm application indicator so that it appeared in its appropriate spot in the system area?
<smspillaz> om26er: wait for the next package uplaod all the invisible windows will be fixed then
<smspillaz> om26er: but just in case, an xwininfo -root -tree and then xwininfo -all on the invisible area would be great
<smspillaz> (its usually some straggling frame window)
<om26er> smspillaz, will do, thanks
<didrocks> kamstrup: bug #749428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 749428 in unity "When we press Enter to run the first search result, Unity should wait until searching is finished" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749428
<didrocks> kamstrup: I just duplicated the others :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ah thanks a bunch. I had been pushing that task in front of me :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent :)
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window/icon should be displayed i see it works but still doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X serv
<kamstrup> didrocks: excellent! I can't reproduce here anymore :-) Peruse https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/libunity/search-really-finished/+merge/56579
<didrocks> kamstrup: your machine is too fast :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ssshhh :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: actually this lappy is a 4 years old hog
<didrocks> oh, not that bad ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: you make the symbol public on purpose?
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes, it can be pretty convenient
<didrocks> ok :)
<cdbs> lamalex: /me is back
<mpt> tedg, ^ how easy would it be to special-case the gpm application indicator so that it appeared in its appropriate spot in the system area?
<tedg> mpt, Non-trivial.
<tedg> mpt, We don't communicate location in between all the indicator other than the initial placement.  So that would require indicator-application to be able to collate it's entries into the whole set.
<cdbs> lamalex: as for that syncing thing, yes, I did think about it when setting the status, but since it was a needs-design, I thought filing the bug on the source package also would be worthless until some decision is made
<tedg> mpt, Basically, we don't have a language currently to express that concept to the unity panel.
<mpt> tedg, oh, I wouldn't have thought it would need a language, just the panel saying "oh, I know where you're supposed to be"
<tedg> mpt, The panel doesn't know anything about the entries.  It knows about the indicators and each of them can have one or more entries.  So indicator-appmenu has a bunch, indicator-application has a bunch, but most of the others have one.
<mpt> I see
<tedg> mpt, The panel puts the indicators in order, but groups their entries.
<lamalex> cdbs, there's a process for needs design bugs
<lamalex> have you read the filing bugs wiki page?
<cdbs> lamalex: yeah, marking incomplete on both
<tedg> mpt, I'm not against changing that.  But, that's where we are today.
<lamalex> basically you mark everything incomplete except for the ayatana-design task
<lamalex> and then add a needs-design tag
<cdbs> lamalex: that's what I do
<cdbs> lamalex: oh, I forgot in the case of 1 bug
<cdbs> lamalex: thanks for reminding :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: approved
<jscherer26> what is the bar that brings up the shortcuts called in unity?
<kamstrup> didrocks: now we have the problem that I split out a 3.0 series - i merge to both trunk and 3.0 and then it's your headache from there :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, it will be in lp:libunity/0.2 or something like that, isn't it?
<rdale_> i'm trying to get debug messages out of unity-2d-spread started with a '--debug' option and using qDebug(), but they don't seem to be going into .xsession-errors as i would expect
<om26er> what does this bug ask to remove bug 747311 does it mean empathy's and evolution's pending notifications will not be shown?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747311 in Unity Foundations "Launcher - Remove the capability for Launcher icons to be overlaid with emblems" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747311
<cdbs> kamstrup: As for the branch of mine which you reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/unity-place-applications/fix-750262/+merge/56526 I made the appropriate change
<cdbs> thanks
<cdbs> kamstrup: I had originally made the AppInfo.launch_default_for_uri change only, but software-center provided a better user experience
<cdbs> kamstrup: apturl can be rather confusing for an end user
<AndreaAzzarone> jcastro, thanks :)
<aruiz> is anybody having problems with the ddebs repositories for natty?
<jcastro> aruiz: I had a problem with the compiz dbg package yesterday
<aruiz> jcastro, that's exactly what I'm trying to install
<aruiz> :-)
<aruiz> I'll do dist-upgrade and hope that'll fix it
<didrocks> cdbs: om26er: lamalex: in case you didn't notice, the detection tools changed in nux 0.9.38, so all crashes for it for a version before should be confirmed again. See for instance bug #746766
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746766 in nux (Ubuntu) "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in XF86DRIQueryExtension()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746766
<didrocks> (0.9.38 is the current version)
<cdbs> didrocks: okay, thanks for informing
<didrocks> yw :)
<cdbs> didrocks: So this change is only for detection tools like *_test, right?
<didrocks> cdbs: right, only unity_support_test
<cdbs> okay
<didrocks> om26er: btw, I tried a unity --reset here yesterday, it worked
<om26er> didrocks, unity_support_test is it in nux?
<om26er> didrocks, hmm, happened on two systems then I used teamviewer to correct things for them
<didrocks> om26er: unity_support_test is in nux, yeah
<didrocks> om26er: hum, can you still connect to them?
<didrocks> om26er: I would be interested by the list of listed plugins
<om26er> didrocks, i'll meet em in uni tomorrow, none available at the moment
<didrocks> om26er: no worry ;) just have a look at activated plugins after the --reset in gconf
<lamalex> thanks didrocks
<om26er> didrocks, ok ;)
<om26er> DBO, could you comment/look into bug 752574 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 752574 in unity (Ubuntu) ""Double" Terminal icon on Unity panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752574
<DBO> om26er, the bug is being resolved
<om26er> super awesome DBO
<DBO> i wish I was super awesome DBO
<DBO> sadly I am just standard boring DBO
<DBO> able to leap tall buildings with the assistance of a catapult
<DBO> unable to stick the landing however
<om26er> DBO, you are still awe...wait-for-it..some :p
<lamalex> hahahahhahah
<lamalex> om26er, you have never met him
<lamalex> trust me, he's all flash and shine on irc
<lamalex> but in real life he makes you wish you were watching paint dry
 * DBO is actually a wall of already dried paint
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> exactly
<DBO> of course, how can I compete with a man who has a tattoo of a park bench
<cdbs> lamalex: So tomorrow and the day after will be my weekend, as I said last week. I'll work full-speed on Sat/Sun. Have to take a leave this Thurs/Fri for religious purposes
<cdbs> I'm trying to complete most work today itself
<lamalex> cdbs, what religion are you/what is on thurs/fri?
<lamalex> is that the normal sabbath/whatever rest day, or a holiday
<om26er> only in gulf countries I believe, we used to have firday holiday 10years ago :D and sunday was working days, then the government realized international trade happens on thurd/friday and not on sat/sunday
<om26er> lamalex, also please set this to confirmed bug 722321
<cdbs> lamalex: I am a muslim, and Friday is the most important day of the week
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 722321 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_new_va()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722321
<lamalex> what's thursday?
<cdbs> lamalex: and I am going to Madinah tomorrow and the day after (local weekend)
<cdbs> lamalex: Next week onwards I would work whole weeks except Friday
<lamalex> neat
<lamalex> have fun
<om26er> (upstream bug I meant)
<cdbs> om26er: I usually leave those at confirmed
<cdbs> om26er: oh, you want to re-open
<om26er> cdbs, ;)
<om26er> something changed in launchpad I beleive so not everyone can open a closed bug :/
<vish> om26er: yup, they locked it down in lp.. only bug supervisors can re-open closed/fixed bugs
<vish> previously , anyone can re-open even a 'wont fix' :p
<om26er> vish, lp should detect if the person is bug-control and trust him to do sane things :p
<vish> om26er: right, thats how it works for all (ubuntu) tasks
<vish> om26er: but upstream tasks have their own supervisors, and they dont trust us :(
<vish> ;)
<om26er> too bad :/
<vish> om26er: you wanna know a trick? (how to open those)
<vish> om26er: change the task from Unity to something else and reopen and back to Unity
<om26er> move to gwibber set the status and move back?
<vish> :)
 * om26er is the bug supervisor of gwibber.
<om26er> haha launchpad is flawed
<om26er> lol
<vish> sssshh! dont let lp devs know this ;)
<lamalex> smspilla|zzz, DBO does this look more likely to be a guake bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/747872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747872 in guake (Ubuntu) "Top panel in Natty sits over quake window" [Low,Confirmed]
<om26er> lamalex, could be a general issue as bug 743621 suggests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743621 in unity (Ubuntu) "panel does not hide on the secondary display when running a fullscreen apps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743621
<lamalex> om26er, i dont think it's the same issue
<lamalex> i'm honestly blaming guake
<lamalex> it's probably doing something weird
<Omega> vish: O: teach me the way of lp
<vish> Omega: May the force guide you!
<Daekdroom> I'm puzzled. Somebody I'm talking to complained about the lack of the support to the Cube by Unity.
<zniavre_> +1  (that is something unity-2d can do it )
<AlanBell> hi all
<Daekdroom> I think people do deserve to complain about unity in that regard, but they have to understand that the Cube is not compatible because it breaks the whole Unity design purpose.
<AlanBell> I have been doing a bit of work on bug 751891 that I raised
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 751891 in onboard (Ubuntu) "onboard does not follow Ubuntu branding and looks dated" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751891
<Daekdroom> and saying that ubuntu is all about goodlooks and that it's failing to do so because of the lack of a Cube plugin is pure garbage.
<zniavre_> :o(
<AlanBell> onboard is the on screen keyboard for tablet computers and people who prefer a touchscreen interface, possibly for a11y reasons, it looks like this at the moment: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/oldonboard.png
<vish> zniavre_ , Daekdroom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711561/comments/19
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<AlanBell> but with a bit of colours from the branding pallettes and the ubuntu font and some rounded corners it looks like this http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/awesomeonboard.png
<AlanBell> so, what do you think? and what do I do next, I have attached a launchpad branch with my updates to the bug.
<vish> AlanBell: not sure how you get it into ubuntu, but you could consider toning down the pink and make text not #000 color to something lighter (#333333 like wiki)
<AlanBell> well I went through the colours with people in the #ubuntu-accessibility channel to get a comfortable contrast whilst picking up elements from the design like #dd4814
<AlanBell> the pink is actuallly a tone of the aubergine
<AlanBell> and there is some cool grey in there somewhere
<nhaines> Ooh, I like it.  It probably won't affect UI Freeze, since it's not part of the main UI.
<AlanBell> I am fine with changing the colours again, but what I really want help with is getting the letters into the centre of the keycaps, and getting it into Ubuntu
<AlanBell> all the changes are really low risk, it would be nice to do more significant surgery on it but I want it to get in to Natty if possible
<nhaines> Hmm, I just booted from the Beta 1 Desktop CD... it somehow managed to give me Unity plus the classic bottom panel.  :)
<vish> nhaines: I dont think it works that way.. its just UIF is for UI of any app
<nhaines> vish: there have been any number of UI changes in apps on the basis of them being "design" changes.
<vish> yea, but they need to get UIFe
<vish> exception might be needed for this too..
 * vish looks at bug..
<nhaines> I wish that seemed so true.  :)  Still, this might warranty a UIFe.
<nhaines> s/warranty/warrant/
<AlanBell> yeah, happy to do that
<AlanBell> just need to know what forms to fill out and who to poke with them
<vish> !uif
<vish> !UIFE
<vish> bad bot!
<vish> AlanBell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#UserInterfaceFreeze%20Exceptions
<Omega> Is it just me or does unity ignore your configuration after upgrading?
<vish> AlanBell: so you'd have to send a mail to those doc and translations team(though just a formality for translations)
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> no translation impact, but yeah
<sense> That whole thing with changing the "Find internet applications"-like strings in Unity to ones without Find in it hasn't been applied to Unity 2D, it seems.
#ayatana 2011-04-07
<LLStarks> will unity be gtk3 for oneiric?
<RAOF> I'd presume so.
<TheMuso> Thats assuming all the required theme support is there.
<coz_>  good day all
<carcara> good evening people
<LLStarks> gnome-shell is just so absurdly polished.
<delac> you running it on natty?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> m
<MacSlow> orning folks
<kamstrup> didrocks: morning - so i'll merge the libunity branches from https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/747677 - so an ABI break is comming down the pipe today. I'll bump the soname of libunity
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747677 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "[FFE] Need API to set urgency from background process" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> so so…
<didrocks> places have to be rebuild
<didrocks> and all libunity rdepends?
<didrocks> kamstrup: it's not only an API addition as there are some removals, isn't it?
<didrocks> kamstrup: Is the removal acked by the other bug for FFe?
<kamstrup> didrocks: Oh, I thought the removal was part of the FFE
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think it's another one
<kamstrup> didrocks: dbarth wrote in the FFE request "we're removing an API that only the U1 client was really using..."
<didrocks> kamstrup: can you just check? I saw pitti had concerns
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/747311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747311 in Unity Foundations "Launcher - Remove the capability for Launcher icons to be overlaid with emblems" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> ok, it's approved
<didrocks> can you link the other bug?
<didrocks> so, I have to rebuild every libunity rdepends :/
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah - you should make sabdfl do it :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: both bugs are linked to the libunity ms for today
<didrocks> but you are kamstrup and you bump the soname! :)
<didrocks> so, it makes my life a little easier!
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: i bump sonames like you eat peas!
<didrocks> heh :-)
<kamstrup> not sure that's a good thing, byt wtf :-)
 * didrocks waits for libunity42
<kamstrup> \o/
<didrocks> kamstrup: do you think you can make some release early?
<kamstrup> didrocks: I think so, maybe around 12 CET?
<didrocks> kamstrup: sound good
<kamstrup> didrocks: that gives me a little time to dogfood it - or I can do it earlier, but without dogfooding...
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, give it some test with the current unity first :)
<kamstrup> k
<didrocks> normally, the signals should be ignored
<didrocks> but better to check ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you know if the workspace switcher icon has changed this week?
<Kaleo> didrocks: after an update I get the old pink one in Unity 2D now
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, same here
<Kaleo> didrocks: same in Unity?
<didrocks> Kaleo: it's in the theme, check with sladen
<didrocks> Kaleo: right
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks for confirming
<didrocks> yw :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you know if you have a bug report? we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/751450
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 751450 in unity-2d "[launcher] icon for workspace switcher incorrect (back to old pink one)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Kaleo: we don't IIRC
<sladen> Kaleo: it got reverted from Humanity as it needs to go into unity-asset-pool/ubuntu-mono instead
<Kaleo> sladen: does that mean we will have to change the code?
<sladen> Kaleo: only https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/750471  which apparently isn't happening in all cases where an Icon is requested from Gtk+
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750471 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ensure Unity prioritises icon loading from Unity-icon-theme" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> sladen: do you also have a bug report regarding the upload to unity-asset-pool/ubuntu-mono ?
<Kaleo> sladen: also, do you know who is going to be in charge of fixing the bold fonts in qt apps introduced recently? #744812 #741862
<Kaleo> sladen: I replied to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono/+bug/752607 too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 752607 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "start-here SVG icons do not load in Qt applications" [Undecided,New]
<spikeb> bah, firefox doesn't use the overlay scrollbars
<sladen> Kaleo: Qt font is bug #741862 ;  Icon upload is bug #745647
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741862 in unity-2d "Default interface font is too bold in all Qt4 applications" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741862
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745647 in Ayatana Design "Feature Freeze Exception: corrected Unity icon assets" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745647
<Kaleo> sladen: thans
<Kaleo> k
<Kaleo> sladen: do you know who is going to be in charge of bug #741862 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741862 in unity-2d "Default interface font is too bold in all Qt4 applications" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741862
<sladen> Kaleo: I don't have a solution.  The worst case is that if it's not fixed, we drop the Light and Medium weights from ttf-ubuntu-font-family until post release
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> sladen: but are you in charge?
<sladen> Kaleo: since it's semi font-related, I fear so
<rdale_> I have two email addresses associated with my launchpad account. i've recently subscribed to the ayatana-dev mailing list. i would like to be able to both post and receive mails from my codethink account. but it seems if i try and send from my codethink account, the mails bounce. if i send from the gmail account it works fine, but the mails go to the codethink one. does anyone know how to get launchpad to work with a specific mail
<rdale_> address if you have more than one?
<Kaleo> sladen: sorry about that, if I can help in any way, please let me know
<spikeb> the dock really needs a show desktop button heh
<\sh> any plans on upgrading libappindicator from 0.2.x to 0.3 (before natty release)? or is 0.3 targeted for 11.10?
<\sh> furthermore the python example  on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators doesn't work on natty...actually it doesn't show the indicator-messages-new icon anymore, it worked on maverick..
<kamstrup> didrocks: I think you already distropatched the updated assets into u-p-f right? There has been no changes since last week at least
<kamstrup> last change was 24-03-2011
<kamstrup> r169
<didrocks> kamstrup: I didn't distro-patch, I pushed that in trunk
<didrocks> isn't it the right icon?
<didrocks> I think sladen should have a new update
<didrocks> but the trunk should be the current icon, let me check
<didrocks> kamstrup: confirmed, icons are right :) (and I cherry-picked them in the packaging)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, seems it's just libunity and u-p-a today then
<didrocks> kamstrup: and so, rebuild u-p-f and all other rdepends :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, that'll be your headache, i'll be slacking off while you're at it :-D
<didrocks> kamstrup: you know how I can avoid that headache? :-)
<didrocks>  /quit
<kamstrup> hehe
<didrocks>  ^ it's just easy on IRC! :)
<kamstrup> i'll fetch coffee for you and give you a back rub
<didrocks> heh :)
<kamstrup> ok, less talk, more tarball rolling
<didrocks> $ apt-cache rdepends libunity3 | wc -l
<didrocks> 14
<kamstrup> ?!
<didrocks> hum, not fun!
 * kamstrup had no idea it was that many
<didrocks> 8 real libunity rdepends
<didrocks> (one you removed dbgsym, -dev, gir-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you want to play a fun game? :)
<seb128> didrocks, not really? ;-)
<spikeb> haha
<seb128> didrocks, you should have notice I'm not a fun guy ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, do you change soname and need rebuilds?
<didrocks> seb128: come on! you always tell that you want to handle unity things as well :p
<kamstrup> didrocks: I guess you didn't count in the rdeps of gir1.2-unity-3.0?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, kamstrup is a good upstream :)
<didrocks> he bumps soname!
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, for the 8 real ones
<seb128> kamstrup, does the gir rdepends actually need an update?
<kamstrup> not sure
<kamstrup> probably not...
<didrocks> well, it's generated by libunity anyway…
<kamstrup> i mean, they could break at runtime, but rebuilding them wouldn't catch that unless they have some tests suites to catch a changing libunity
<didrocks> yeah, anyway, it will be rebuilt with libunity
<didrocks> kamstrup: so libunity4, isn't it?
<kamstrup> yes
 * didrocks prepares rdepends meanwhile
<didrocks> kamstrup: what's the version? 4.0.0
<didrocks> or stil 3.8.4 to follow unity?
<didrocks> still*
<kamstrup> didrocks: I stick to the Unity versioning scheme
<didrocks> ok :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: otherwise we'd also break the VAPI and GIR users etc
<kamstrup> => world collapses
<didrocks> zomg!
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/libunity/3.0/3.8.4
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks!
<didrocks> kamstrup: do you have a milestone with all the bugs? ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: there are only the 3 bug fixes you see there
<kamstrup> didrocks: or do you mean all the Unity Foundations bugs?
<kamstrup> or?
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, I shouldn't have asked, all is updated and cleaned, I don't have to dig myself :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: bug #747677 is fix committed though?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747677 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "[FFE] Need API to set urgency from background process" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747677
<didrocks> kamstrup: because the branch is set to ": Needs Fixing", ,so you didn't remove the API?
<kamstrup> didrocks: no the branch was merged as is
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh ok, missed that email then :)
<didrocks> yeah, confirmed in the VCS
<kamstrup> didrocks: it's the unity branch, not the libunity branch, i marked as needsfixing
<didrocks> like the "WARNING", can you make it red? :p
<didrocks> oh right
<kamstrup> didrocks: <blink>WARNING</blink>
<didrocks> heh, it has to come to "blink" at some point! :)
<spikeb> haha
<kamstrup> that or marquee
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> my mind's eye is going blind
<didrocks> kamstrup: app places? :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: there you go https://launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/trunk/0.2.46
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent \o/
<didrocks> kamstrup: you screwed a merge btw, I have proof now! :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: see rev 200.1.1, that was trunk :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: huah?! how did that happen?!
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think you didn't bzr pull before merging :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ah, maybe i forgot to pull beofre I merged
<kamstrup> didrocks: sorry dude
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> kamstrup: no worry ;)
<didrocks> nice work on the url launch
<kamstrup> didrocks: i bet you worked many a sleepless night on 200.1.1
<kamstrup> ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, it was days and days of tortures :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, with Bilal's branch it was just a regex away
<kamstrup> didrocks: indeed!
<didrocks> kamstrup: all looks good, uploading and rebuilding rdepends! :)
<kamstrup> sweet!
<adalal> heya there, anyone knows how to add amsn to the new unity systray on natty?
<adalal> heya there, anyone knows how to add amsn to the new unity systray on natty?
<spikeb> no clue here
<adalal> it's a bit annoying, because I can't add amsn, or skype
<zniavre> skype should be   non ?
<adalal> it should be.. dont know why it isnt @S
<adalal> :S
<humphreybc> kazade: Nice!
<adalal> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ... ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray']
<coz_>  good day all
<klattimer> dbarth: looks like me and mterry fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/729022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 729022 in Ubuntu Geonames "Locations in the settings are not localized" [Undecided,In progress]
<klattimer> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/729022 looks like we fixed :D
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 729022 in Ubuntu Geonames "Locations in the settings are not localized" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> klattimer, hey
<seb128> way to go!
<klattimer> tough stuff, sphinx, sql and a lot of slow queries later
<seb128> it needs a server rollout as well to be working?
<seb128> klattimer, nice work on the indicator btw ;-)
<klattimer> thanks
<klattimer> it's been hard
<klattimer> but worth it I think
<klattimer> a grid menu layout would have made it better I think
<klattimer> the keyboard stuff is a real thorn it it
<klattimer> in it
<vish> zniavre: checkout bug 711561 now ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711561
<tedg> kenvandine, indicator-application has only a one character change in trunk.  And I need to get some other things fixed in it.  Distro patch for today?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> one character...haha
<tedg> kenvandine, It changes the order of nm-applet.
<tedg> kenvandine, Visually it's a big change :-)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ping
<kamstrup> kenvandine: pongo
<kenvandine> hey, question about dee
<kenvandine> so i know you can get_schema to get the types in an array
<kenvandine> but is there anyway to get more info about what is in those?
<kenvandine> i am thinking about a way for clients to discover the schema and actual data
<kenvandine> i assume right now we have to have maybe a separate model or interface that returns a list of what is in each field for a mapping
<kenvandine> get_schema returns (s,s,s,u,s,s) i would love a get_schema_details that returned (name, message, url, time, stream, service)
<kenvandine> and the owner of the model would set that with the schema
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i did get gwibber-service to create a model for a stream last night, and made njpatel's StreamView widget display it in the new client :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: there's a bug on this if I understand you correct - basically support for "named" columns like traditional relational dbs
<kamstrup> ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kamstrup> because that could also be used to implement some awesome ORM like features for Python and QML
<kenvandine> so i can deal better with changing the schema without needing to change everything that subscribes to it
<kenvandine> indeed
<kamstrup> alternatively we implement this purely in Python on top of Dee as is
<kenvandine> so all the client needs to know is it needs a name, account, message, url, and icon
<kamstrup> although that's less cool
<kenvandine> it subscribes to the model, and programatically figures out which columns is which
<kamstrup> right
<kenvandine> that can't be hard to implement though?
<kamstrup> not really no
<kenvandine> ok, and it sounds useful right?
<kamstrup> it may require a protocol change though, if we wanna toss the names across the bus as well
<kenvandine> yeah, so maybe for oneiric :)
<kamstrup> yes
<kenvandine> excellent
<kamstrup> also we could consider an ABI break to have proper integration in the API instaed grafting it on
<kenvandine> then i'll plan for that in the client
<kenvandine> that would be nice too
<kenvandine> not sure how this would map to the other languages
<kenvandine> but perhaps a get_schema_map
<kenvandine> that returned something like a dictionary
<kenvandine> i guess an array of arrays?
<kamstrup> Yeah, maybe typedef struct { gchar *column_name; GVariantType *column_type; } DeeColumnSpec;
<kenvandine> and perhaps in the python overrides we could bolt on an object around that to make it super awesome
<kamstrup> and then change set_schema() to take a DeeColumnSpec[]
<kamstrup> but dunno
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> well glad you are already thinking about it
<kenvandine> imo it is a must have feature
<kenvandine> otherwise we need a way to version the models or something
<kamstrup> lots of options, i just wanna keep the API as simple and straight forward as possible :-) So maybe DeeColumnSpec is over the top...
<kamstrup> indeed
<kenvandine> kamstrup, do you have a road map of some sort for dee?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: it's also becoming evident to me that linking models by row-offset with sections and groups is a bad idea
<kenvandine> or is it all bugs in lp?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I just use dee bugs
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> why is that bad?
<kenvandine> wait... linking models?
<kenvandine> maybe i didn't understand something there... how are they linked?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: like in results_model we specify the group with an integer that is the row offset into the groups model
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> yeah, that will cause pain
<kamstrup> kenvandine: one problem: Unity wants to select sections from the Dash homescreen. It does that by hardcoding section values for each place and then calling SetActiveSection(section) over dbus
<kamstrup> but if I now wanna re-sort my sections according to locale or something
<kamstrup> ==> madness ensues
<kenvandine> right
<kamstrup> so some sort of "primary key" concept would be handy
<kamstrup> and use that for linking
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> so what unity does then is link all these models together based on off-sets?
<kamstrup> yes
<kenvandine> and then down inside my lens i do something similar
<kamstrup> really it's exactly like arelational db
<kamstrup> yes
<kenvandine> so it all bubbles up to your big one in unity
<kamstrup> exactemundo
<kenvandine> makes total sense... i hadn't really thought about how it worked outside of my lens :)
<kenvandine> yeah, so relying on a offset is going to paint us into a corner...
<kamstrup> so in some sense dee, places, and unity hand code what a relational db usually gives you
<kamstrup> so my plan was to push a little of that logic into dee
<kamstrup> by introducing a PK concept of some sort
<kamstrup> the danger here is making the API to complex
<kamstrup> i really really wanna KIS
<kenvandine> understand
<kenvandine> the nice thing though, in the case of unity, i really only have to worry about my little area
<kenvandine> and you just consume that
<kamstrup> yeah
<kenvandine> which is very cool
<kamstrup> yeah, you just implement the model in classic mvc
<kenvandine> but it probably needs to be a little more dynamic
<kenvandine> like the problem of sorting how you get results in the dash
<kenvandine> you do that in the order you know about the lenses right?
<kenvandine> s/results/groups/
<kenvandine> ideally that should be more programmatic, based on learned behavior
<kenvandine> so if i frequently choose launching an application from my search result...those should bubble up to the top
<kenvandine> but you couldn't do that as it is today, right?
<om26er> lamalex, Hi! what do i do with bugs with no retraced stacktrace plus not reproduce able?
<lamalex> om26er, i usually just mark them invalid and tell the user why and to please report again if it happens
<lamalex> om26er, what are you working on?
<om26er> lamalex, NEW
<lamalex> super
<om26er> there should be a stock reply for that
<lamalex> om26er, what new queue are you doing?
<lamalex> it doesn't seem like the numbers are going down fast enough for the two of us to both be working on it simultaneously
<lamalex> do you do upstream unity or source package?
<om26er> i am doing upstream bugs lamalex
<om26er> its going down
<om26er> lamalex, so I generally leave the multi-monitor bugs as they are, should there be a tag for multi-monitor issues?
<lamalex> om26er, we don't have one but i'm not opposed to using one
<lamalex> how about "multimonitor"
<lamalex> :P
<om26er> i was going for multi-m but yeah multimonitor would be fine
<lamalex> yeah let's do the less ambiguous one
<tedg> kenvandine, indicator-application is my last there.
<kenvandine> ok
<nhaines> tedg: that's going to fix the stub menus, right?
<tedg> nhaines, That's the indicator-appmenu and unity releases.  But, yes, today's release should fix those.
<nhaines> yay
<Omega> Has anyone been getting a freeze lately when maximising a window?
<Omega> It happened twice today.
<kamusin> which package should I mark as affected/assign for issues related to global menu? Thanks
<tedg> kamusin, Depends on the issue :-)
<kamusin> tedg, there is an option with banshee that doesn't work in global menu, however it works fine with classic desktop
<om26er> star thingy?
<tedg> kamusin, That's probably dbusmenu
<kamusin> om26er, ;)
<kamusin> yes it is,  rating songs with global menu just don't go
<om26er> bug 626808 could be related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 626808 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "empathy smiley list looks different with appmenu" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626808
<om26er> grid is not supported in appmenu it seems
<kamusin> thank you om26er , you got the clue :P
 * om26er unassigns bratsche as assignee
<om26er> and the trick is assign it to yourself and then unassign, #launchpad
<Dart> is there a way to sort software center apps rating wise?
<joshuahoover> anyone running dual monitors with the nvidia binary driver and not able to move windows from the main screen (where the launcher is) to the other? i try to move windows to the second screen and they "stick/snap" to the side so you can show windows side-by-side
<joshuahoover> kind of makes having dual monitors pointless ;)
<Dart> after todays unity update, bfb is behaving in strange way...clicking it brings dash but it doesn't go away when i click on bfb again.....
<Dart> is this a feature?
<kenvandine> Dart, i am seeing the same thing
<Dart> kenvandine, oh its a bug?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> please file it
<Dart> all right..doing it now
<kenvandine> thx
<DBO> goes away immediately here
<Dart> i just filed this Bug #754044
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754044 in unity "After unity 3.8.4 update, clicking on bfb triggers the dash menu but nothing happens when we click again on bfb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754044
<kenvandine> DBO, goes away for me on ESC
<zniavre> good evening
<kenvandine> but not clicking on the bfb
<DBO> oh I see
<DBO> what about clicking off?
<DBO> like anywhere else on the screen
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that works
<zniavre> i do not know if its the good place , but it seems compiz grid get something wrong since last update > no color
<Omega> I've had two freezes today when I tried to maximise a window.
<Omega> I'm afraid of clicking that button.
<zniavre> Omega that s true   :o)
<zniavre> just tried just relog
<Omega> Have you had that too?
<zniavre> yep
<Omega> Alright, I'll report but I don't have a crash (it just freezes)
<zniavre> if you got good english you must fil a report
<Omega> I don't think that should stop anyone, if we can understand you, it's good enough!
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754063 in unity "System freezes when maximize button is clicked" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> Can you confirm it zniavre?
<zniavre> i clicked on affected bug
<zniavre> hey that s strange it does not freeze now
<DBO> Omega, use gdb to get a backtrace from the point of the freeze
<Omega> Sadly, I have never used gdb before ):
<Daekdroom> Why won't autohide hide my launcher? :(
<DBO> Daekdroom, use a Qt app recently?
<zniavre> DBO,  i used gdb gedit but it froze before the gdb output do you know if i can find the debug output in my comp now?
<DBO> zniavre, ah you need to gdb up compiz, not gedit
<DBO> and you should run it from a TTY
<zniavre> ho ok
<Daekdroom> DBO, all the time :P
<DBO> Daekdroom, its stuck out because Qt is a bastard toolkit
<Omega> DBO: Can you set an appropriate importance to the bug pretty please? :)
<DBO> I fixed that in the next release
<DBO> Omega, what bug?
<DBO> link me?
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754063 in unity "System freezes when maximize button is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Omega> Also, I marked it as confirmed after zniavre said it also affected him.
<Daekdroom> DBO, I see, is there a bug report about qt apps losing appmenu support every time unity is restarted?
<DBO> Daekdroom, thats Qt being herpa-derpa
<DBO> those guys have then tendancy to assume nothing ever goes wrong
<DBO> which I find amusing
<zniavre> DBO sorry im not able to export gdb compiz from tty1
<DBO> zniavre, (gdb) set logging file /tmp/logfile
<DBO> zniavre, (gdb) set logging on
<DBO> then get the br
<DBO> erm
<DBO> bt
<DBO> and it will pop up in that file
<DBO> :)
<Omega> My first critical bug, it seemed just days ago all my bugs were duplicates, I grew up so fast.
<zniavre> Program exited with code 01.  :o(  something wrong (must be myself )
<DBO> zniavre, break on _exit
<DBO> then try agian
<DBO> zniavre,
<DBO> also in TTY you need to do
<DBO> export DISPLAY=:0
<zniavre> before gdb thing ?
<lamalex> unity --advanced-debug sets all that up for you
<lamalex> and launches you into gdb
<zniavre> ho
<lamalex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Getting%20a%20stack%20trace
<zniavre> im sorry still unable
<lamalex> zniavre, are you getting the same Program exited with code 01 error?
<DBO> lamalex, REALLY!?!?
<DBO> tahts AMAZING
<DBO> O_O
<zniavre> lamalex,  no wait 2sec im pasting the output
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590985/
<lamalex> DBO, yah it's great
<lamalex> it's all didrocks
<lamalex> of course
<DBO> didrocks, my personal hero
<lamalex> zniavre, when it gets to that you have to type "bt"
<Omega> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/05/natty-in-the-final-stretch-a-retrospective/ has a nice picture of didrocks
<lamalex> and it should give you the trace
<zniavre> ok let me try again
<DBO> mwahahah
<DBO> I am the first person with a Fix Committed on 3.8.6
<lamalex> DAMNIT
<DBO> let the points flow in!
<fta> uhuh, the new unity/nux crashed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/590979/
<lamalex> freaking dbo
<fta> and bamfdaemon too
<lamalex> i got distracted HELPING USERS
<lamalex> USERS WHO QUIT IRC
<Omega> lamalex: It probably crashed for him again ):
<lamalex> irc?
<Omega> everything
<lamalex> i dont actually even know what his problem is
<lamalex> im just helping him get a trace since dbo was failing at it
<Omega> lamalex: When you click the maximize button, a system freeze happens.
<lamalex> *failing*
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590989/
<zniavre> that is correct ?
<DBO> lamalex, is the hover effect in the dash broken for you?
<lamalex> define broken
<lamalex> it's a glowing white
<lamalex> i assumed that was intentional
<DBO> I dont think so
<zniavre> btw it's difficult to exit the dash ...
<DBO> thats been reported
<DBO> going to look at it shortly
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> does the "bt" is helpfull ?
<DBO> zniavre, no
<DBO> something is still wrong with the BT you got
<DBO> maybe lamalex can help since I am clearly retarded :P
<zniavre> if there is one it's me
<lamalex> yeah, i have no idea why the bt looks liek that
<lamalex> my only guess is that something is hella messed up deeper than the unity level
<lamalex> zniavre, so your whole desktop locks up whenever you maximize a window?
<DBO> I work from a recliner
<DBO> that seems relevant right now
<zniavre> yes mouse can move but no menus no clic is working on icons
 * lamalex works standing up
<lamalex> in his underwear
<lamalex> although fun fact right now i am wearing pants and sitting
<DBO> i am wearing sweat pants
<DBO> its not very classy
<DBO> but functional
<lamalex> zniavre, can you log into a classic session and see if it happens there?
<lamalex> just to rule out that it's something else broken in the stack
<lamalex> DBO, do you ever use bzr lp-propose-merge
<zniavre> yes of course wait a minute
<zniavre> lamalex,  with or without compiz ?
<lamalex> do both?
<lamalex> if you can
<lamalex> DBO, review please https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/remove-on-uninstall-748107/+merge/56851
<DBO> lamalex, wtf is that?
<DBO> that sounds amazing
<lamalex> DBO, it proposes your branch for a review from the cli
<lamalex> bzr lp-propose -R unity-team
<DBO> YES
 * DBO jumps for joy
<lamalex> DBO, in that branch, each BamfLauncherIcon gets its own GFileMonitor- that should be ok right?
<DBO> O_o
<lamalex> i wasn't really sure about how much overhead that would bring
<DBO> uhm...
<DBO> maybe not the snappiest of ideas
<zniavre> it looks to works with compiz and metacity
<DBO> lamalex, looks smart to me
<DBO> lamalex, did you test it?
<lamalex> yah it works great
<DBO> sweet
<lamalex> i thought about putting a watch on the dir
<lamalex> but that doesn't help us for .desktop files not in /usr/share/applications
<lamalex> it just seemed like the cleanest solution
<DBO> correct
<DBO> and in the case of apps NOT in /usr/share/applications
<DBO> shit can it
<lamalex> shit can it?
<lamalex> shit-can it?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> lamalex, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.dnd-push-off-restore/+merge/56837
<zniavre> i hope somebody else will help you better than me i m sorry
<DBO> zniavre, its no problem
<DBO> I will attempt to solve the issue regardless
<zniavre> im unable to get a correct debug output
<zniavre> the compiz grid is working well in gnome session (not in unity , no colored background)
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> zniavre, does it work if you drag to the top?
<DBO> I think I see the problem
<DBO> (sam cant do math)
<zniavre> it "grids" the window but the colored background is missing
<lamalex> heh
<lamalex> DBO, what does "pushed off" mean
<zniavre> before was "aubergine/violet" it supposed to be orange now
<DBO> press your mouse against the left edge while doing DND over the launcher
<lamalex> so what does this fix?
<lamalex> i mean the code looks fine
<lamalex> but i don't know what it's supposed to be doing really
<zniavre> DBO same behavior
<DBO> zniavre, kay
<DBO> lamalex, if you push against the left edge, the launcher should hide
<DBO> lamalex, if you hover the BFB, it should show again
<lamalex> push a window?
<lamalex> oh i see
 * DBO sighs
<DBO> there we go
<lamalex> DBO, tested/working?
<zniavre> thank you answering/helping im sorry to gives you works on bug  good night
<DBO> lamalex, yes
<DBO> zniavre, never apologize for reporting bugs
<DBO> we owe you for doing it
<DBO> :)
<DBO> you're the best
<lamalex> ok lemme try real quick
<DBO> I shall write a ballad in your honor
<lamalex> allow me to fetch my lyre
<zniavre> :o)
<lamalex> oh wow it's 6
<lamalex> time to watch buffy
<DBO> the vampire slayer?
<lamalex> yeah dog
<lamalex> best show
<lamalex> if you have netflix i highly recommend it
<lamalex> it's probably on abc family still if you have cable
<lamalex> DBO, +1 on that merge
<lamalex> works great
<lamalex> i gave it the old 1, 2 and couldn't fake it out
<DBO> gratzi
<lamalex> dnd on the trackpad is such a pain in the ass
<DBO> mwahahahah
<DBO> yes it is
<DBO> i was thinking we should have a dnd gesture
<DBO> to make that shit easy
<DBO> then I was thinking we could have a brain/computer interface
<DBO> perhaps using a hand as an intermediary to communicate intent
<DBO> we could have it hold a device with a laser on it
<DBO> and the laser could track its motion on a 2D plane
<DBO> by adding buttons we could further improve the productivity of this device
<DBO> I call it "The Rat"
<Omega> I reported the bug and he gets the ballad );
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> oh dbo you slay me
<Omega> Does sam work on the grid plugin?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> so blame him!
<Omega> Hmm, I have quite a few bugs for him :P
<DBO> we all do
<DBO> we call it "sam bashing"
<DBO> keep in mind though
<DBO> Sam is 12
<DBO> so in many countries its illegal to look at him funny
<Omega> Most of my bugs are maths bugs
<Omega> that I will look at
<Omega> Like the window sizes are calculated wrong
<lamalex> DBO, only in western countries
<lamalex> i'm pretty sure hungary is no-holds-bars
<lamalex> s/bars/barred
<lamalex> hm speaking of hungary
<lamalex> i wonder how much it costs to get from moscow to budapest
<DBO> i dont know... why?
<lamalex> i have a friend in moscow i want to see
<lamalex> who would probably visit budapest if it wasn't too expensive
<DBO> lamalex, I guess you are right
<DBO> the white thing is on purpose
<DBO> thats RETARDED
<lamalex> it's too bright but i like the solid more than the hashed thing from before
<lamalex> it's like ... blinding
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> make me want to slay things
<lamalex> maybe it's to keep vampires from using ubuntu
<lamalex> looks too much like morning sun
<DBO> im really surprised the OMG Ubuntu guys dont have out in here
<DBO> "oh look, another potty mouthed unity developer"
 * lamalex has a very clean mouth
<lamalex> except for like
<lamalex> when i lick the toilet
<Omega> DBO: I think you're awesome because you have a sense of humor.
<lamalex> hahahah http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/banshee-suckth-the-big-one-or-how-to-correctly-file-a-bug-and-stop-worrying/
<lamalex> great title
<DBO> indeed
<DBO> Im sure abock loves that
<lamalex> dnielson is a freaking rock star in the banshee world
<lamalex> dude triages bugs as didrocks pace
<DBO> have you seen how much karma that little french bastard has?
<DBO> 71k
<DBO> he has 11 times more karma than me
<lamalex> have you looked at pitti's karma?
<lamalex> they have bots that run on their account and do things
<lamalex> like didrock's unity script
<lamalex> unify
<Daekdroom> I have 78 karma. :D
<lamalex> they CHEAT
<DBO> O_O
<DBO> thats it
<DBO> Im writing my cheat bot
<DBO> push branch, commit random data, delete branch
<DBO> repeate
<Omega> DBO: share please
<Omega> :D
<DBO> i will beat didrocks
<Omega> We can become launchpad masters
<DBO> I have already been directly threatened by a launchpad admin if I actually do this
<DBO> but its too late
<Daekdroom> I wonder if there's some rule against that
<DBO> Im committed
<DBO> its against the terms of service
<UndiFineD> Daekdroom, its called bad karma
<DBO> its called points
<DBO> i love points
<UndiFineD> .
<lamalex> he does love points
<lamalex> he's not lying
<lamalex> the things i've seen DBO do for points
<lamalex> god i wish i could forget
<DBO> I was young and I needed the gold pieces
<Omega> This is all they say "We reserve the right to limit the access of individual users who make requests too often; and of applications that cause problems for Launchpad due to bugs, inefficiency, or malicious intent. "
<lamalex> hahah didrocks and I are both beating you in unity specific karma
<lamalex> suck it
<lamalex> and gord
<lamalex> and neil
<lamalex> you're number 6
<lamalex> how's it feel
<Omega> DBO: Can I mark all of these are fix released? https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.2
<lamalex> no
<Omega> Hmm
<DBO> no
<Omega> So some just didn't make the milestone?
<lamalex> they probably need retargeted
<DBO> messing with our bugs is a big no-no
 * lamalex is the bugmaster
<lamalex> although really didrocks is the bug master
<Omega> I wasn't messing ):
<Omega> I wanted to help
<Daekdroom> I'm subscribed to a lot of bugs..
<Daekdroom> Most of them do miss the milestone.
<Daekdroom> and are retargeted
<DBO> Daekdroom, if a bug misses a milestone, it is much more likely to miss the next one
<DBO> it has to do with the way we kind of self select the low hanging fruit
<lamalex> the criticals and the easy ones
<lamalex> the middle ones kind of get passed over
 * DBO checks his unread email count
<DBO> 59,991
<DBO> quick
<DBO> someone send me 9 emails
<DBO> that I will of course not read
<DBO> make that 8
<DBO> 7
<lamalex> DBO, is this just your inbox?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> no no
<DBO> UNREAD emails
<DBO> not just my inbox
<lamalex> hahah jesus
<DBO> its my backlog
<lamalex> i am around 900
<Daekdroom> backlog?
<lamalex> and i thought i was bad
<Daekdroom> I'm never behind my emails.
<DBO> Daekdroom, yeah you know, emails I should have read but didn't
<Daekdroom> Whenever I happen to be, I mark all as read.
<DBO> hahaha
<DBO> thats cheating!
<Daekdroom> I did that back when most of it was useless.
<Daekdroom> Now that I subscribe to bugs and all that, I run gm-notify :3
<DBO> I cant possibly keep up
<DBO> when I wake up my email client downloads 2000+ emails
<DBO> and I go "uhhh... I'll work today..."
<Daekdroom> Where do they all come from?
<lamalex> Omega, you can retarget to 3.6.6 if you want
<DBO> launchpad mostly
<lamalex> DBO, that's what filters are for
<DBO> lamalex, they get filtered
<DBO> I still get important emails
<Omega> lamalex: 3._6_.6?
<lamalex> um
<lamalex> i guess
<lamalex> what is _
<Omega> 3.6.6 or 3.8.6?
<Omega> It was for intonation
<Daekdroom> Intonation over internet is like irony
<Daekdroom> Never works
<lamalex> DBO, 3.6.6 right?
<DBO> 3.8.6
<Daekdroom> We're in 3.8.4
<DBO> target for 3.8.6
<lamalex> oh right i forgot i went back in time
<DBO> 3.8.4 just went out the door
<Omega> Seems like I can't change milestone
<DBO> not surprised
<lamalex> yeah i or didrocks or someone in unity bugs probably has to
 * lamalex will do it tomorrow
<lamalex> im done with bug management for the day
<lamalex> DBO, ok so continue here
<DBO> continuing here
<lamalex> i want to get that bug fixed so i can watch buffy
<DBO> okay so here is basically how it works
<DBO> there are two parts to bamf, libbamf and bamfdaemon
<DBO> when an application opens a window, bamfdaemon sees the window, tries to match it, and then exports an object on the bus for the window
<DBO> if the window is a new application, it also exports an application object
<DBO> libbamf then sees these new things, and signals out that new objects are available
<DBO> (clever I know)
<DBO> LauncherController then sees the signals coming from bamf
<lamalex> ok so libbamf is a dbus wrapper lib?
<DBO> indeed!
<DBO> it also allows you to create "favorites" wrappers
<DBO> or wrappers for objects not currently running
<DBO> it will match to those as well when tehy start up
<DBO> LauncherController sees the signals, and wraps the BamfApplications into a BamfLauncherIcon
<DBO> then passes the BamfLauncherIcon to the LauncherModel
<DBO> the LauncherModel then signals to the Launcher than there is a new icon in the list
<DBO> and Launcher renders that bithc
<lamalex> then there's a dance number and it ends with a kiss
<lamalex> nice
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> so i can write a little libbamf consuming client app + gdbus to figure out if bamf is the problem
<lamalex> and if not then it's your stupid launcher
<lamalex> are there libbamf api docs anywhere?
<DBO> what problem?
<lamalex> libbamf-doc yay
<lamalex> DBO, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/688777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688777 in unity (Ubuntu) "After unpinning launcher icon, launcher icon not shown for next program start" [Medium,In progress]
<lamalex> im pretty sure it's a launcher issue
<lamalex> but i could imagine some caching issue in bamf or something
<lamalex> and ruling that out off the bat will save me time
<lamalex> or find the issue
<lamalex> .. either one
<DBO> lamalex, I just fixed that
<DBO> check out bamf trunk
<lamalex> son of a bitch
 * DBO goes to claim his prize
<lamalex> so it was in bamf?
<lamalex> IT WAS ASSIGNED to ME
<lamalex> TO MEEE
<DBO> there was a dupe
<DBO> assigned to me
<lamalex> :'( i'm telling neil
<lamalex> he's gonna be mad at u
<DBO> also it was a ref counting error
<lamalex> yah that makes sense
<DBO> callign g_object_ref instead of g_object_ref_sink
<lamalex> see i probably could have learned a lot
<lamalex> and you took that away from me
<lamalex> anywya
<DBO> go watch buffy
<lamalex> can you mark this dupe?
<DBO> i marked it fixed
<DBO> want my karma
<lamalex> you get the same for marking it a dupe
<DBO> also a little bit of shameless stat padding never hurt
<lamalex> it just pads our bug stats
<lamalex> haha
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> I know
<DBO> I like padding stats
<DBO> do you really think we fixed 80 bugs last week?
<DBO> closer to 60
<DBO> and 20 dupes
<lamalex> disgusting
<lamalex> i'm ashamed
<lamalex> oh thanks for taking me off of that bug
<DBO> :P
<lamalex> jerk
<DBO> no problem!
<DBO> I fixed it
<DBO> I get the stat pad
<lamalex> now dbarth is going to KNOW that im worthless
<lamalex> and im going to get fired
<lamalex> great
#ayatana 2011-04-08
<DBO> nah
<DBO> I told him you're great in bed
<lamalex> i'll be sleeping on your couch for the next 6 months
<DBO> that has to count for something
<lamalex> let's hope
<lamalex> maybe my #4 spot in top contributers will save me
<lamalex> over your #6
<DBO> i hate that
<DBO> launchpad needs to start giving credit for code
<lamalex> at uds i'm going to get you drunk, and tattoo #6 onto your arm
<DBO> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DBO> MY POINTS
<DBO> I NEED MORE
<lamalex> DBO, is this the bug you just fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/718926
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718926 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Triaged]
<Daekdroom> I reported that bug :D
<lamalex> it was targeted to 3.6.8 with fix released
<DBO> yeah I fixed it with ted on the phone
<lamalex> erm
<lamalex> 3.8.6
<DBO> it got fixed in 3.8.4
<lamalex> ok
<DBO> more stat padding
<lamalex> i reset it back to 3.8.4
<lamalex> MORE KARMA FOR ME
<lamalex> i gotta reboot so i can watch netflix
<lamalex> vea usted mañana
<lamalex> oo wait no
<lamalex> ¡hasta mañana
<DBO> i belive thats latin for "I have to go to the bathroom"
<Daekdroom> "see you tomorrow" "till tomorrow"
<DBO> the manana of course referring to a special part of the male anatomy
 * DBO wonders if Daekdroom has a broken sarcasmotron
<Daekdroom> Yes, I do
<Daekdroom> I'm acknowledged by taking everything too serious.
<lamlex> osx notifications are the most obnoxious things
<lamlex> how the hell do you make them go away without clicking them
<davidcalle> Such great websites, such ugly icons o_O http://s2.imagefrog.net/out.php/i151630_Capture.png
<Daekdroom> Can anyone tell me what the hell is this?
<Daekdroom> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMwMg
<Daekdroom> Usual Phoronix garbage talk or is it serious?
<Damienp> Hi all. I think I've found a typo on the unity page. Where would I send a fix?
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings folks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<davidcalle_> Good morning #ayatana
<rye> Hello, is multi-display configuration supported in Unity (i.e. not extended desktop, but DISPLAY :0.0, :0.1)? ATM i have started unity in such configuration and got all the goodies of Unity on :0.1 but nautilus root window only on :0.0, no window decorations or panel
<arand> Is the system-settings being in the "shutdown menu" a final decision (I guess yes for natty since frozen, but also onwards)? Going through a *poweroff* button to get to the system settings seems a bit conterintuitive (and two users which I just helped find it in #ubuntu+1 agreed on that).
<dbarth> final for N yes, and a good design discussion for ayatana or UDS
<arand> Right, just wanted to to know that it was taken into consideration.
<Dart> If we reset unity profile to defaults in ccsm, it does not enable unity plugin again and all we get is blank screen and wallpaper
<coz_>  hey all
<toros> hi
<toros> please, tell me that this is just a bad joke: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-switching-back-to-classic.html
<Kaleo> sladen: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-mono/fix-start-here/+merge/56790 ?
<arand> toros: It seems like linkbait to me.
<toros> arand: I hope so
<arand> toros: If you actually read the references..
<toros> yepp, I read it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-April/002894.html
<sladen> Kaleo: groovy
<toros> We are working very hard on education material for Unity, so we can release it together with natty
<toros> I would be very, very, (very) sad, if Unity wouldn't be default
<arand> toros: Hmm, the initial one sounds a bit negative, but that is likely just for the sake of argument, I've half-followed that thread and the response seems overwhelimingly in favout of Unity.. Is my impression.
<om26er> njpatel, Hi! is this bug 747516 that could be fixed in unity or its another limitation of X11 seems like the super key is working while the indicator is open, nothing else
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747516 in unity (Ubuntu) "pressing super doesn't open dash if an indicator is being viewed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747516
<njpatel> om26er, yeah, unlikely that we can fix that
<om26er> njpatel, but the super key seems to be working in this case, is that weired or super key is a known exception to work with indicators opened?
<njpatel> om26er, I guess could add something to do the panel service but I'm not sure
<LLStarks> jcastro or anyone: what's this all about unity being reconsidered as default for natty?
<LLStarks> i feel dirty after reading phoronix, but i see the meeting notes
<LLStarks> bug 754580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754580 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cannot move tabs between multiple Firefox windows while using Unity unless windows are not maximimized." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754580
<LLStarks> make that "unmaximized, unminimized, and visible"
<lamalex> DBO,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/748300 bitesize?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 748300 in unity (Ubuntu) "No multi-touch initiation for maximized windows " [Medium,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> Kaleo: do you support all the return values from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#com.canonical.Unity.Activation in U2D?
<kamstrup> Kaleo: in trying to think of a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754424 I need the return mode where we don't hide the dassh
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754424 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Dash: only returns first 5–6 "available to download" results; misleading because many more are in the Software Centre" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> dash even
<mpt> tedg, hi. Let's say the XChat developers wanted to set /away and /back based on your IM status changes in the me menu. How would we change the me menu to let them do that?
<tedg> mpt, They have choices :-)
<tedg> mpt, If they want it to work with just the me menu they're an object to implement in me.  We don't currently load those, but if it becomes popular that's an easy change we could make.
<tedg> mpt, This is how the emesense folks did it.
<tedg> mpt, If they're willing to assume telepathy is around, they could just listen for the telepathy mission control signals and respond to those.
<mpt> tedg, what do you mean by "they're an object to implement"?
<tedg> mpt, You can subclass an object.
<mpt> tedg, unless someone uninstalls Empathy (and leaves Telepathy installed), there's no UI way in Natty for them to cause those Mission Control signals to be sent without inadvertently launching Empathy, right?
<tedg> mpt, That's a longer conversation, and I need to run.  Sorry.
<mpt> ok
<lamalex> hey didrocks how should we handle "fix released" bugs that aren't fixed?
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/747439 is still happening
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747439 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in CompWindow::id() while opening tcl/tk interface of R" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> lamalex: really? dbarth confirmed it
<lamalex> i get the same crash when opening password-gorilla
<didrocks> lamalex: check with smspillaz
<lamalex> smspillaz, ^^^
<didrocks> lamalex: if it's still exactly the same issue
<didrocks> reopen
<didrocks> if it's different, open a new one
<smspillaz> lamalex: even with the most up to date compiz?
<smspillaz> I just opened gitk and compiz didn't crash
<smspillaz> if its still crashing then my fix wasn't put into the package
<didrocks> smspillaz: it is, your fix has been merged by dbarth
<lamalex> hm maybe i need to update
<lamalex> oh look at that
<lamalex> a compiz update
<smspillaz> .....
<lamalex> well isn't that nifty
<didrocks> lamalex: ok, next ping I'll ignore you! You own us this! :-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: at least, he'll confirm it's fixed
<lamalex> all you had to do was say "did you update?" and now i'm blacklisted?!?
<lamalex> jesus
<lamalex> you guys are fickle
<smspillaz> lamalex: time is a valuable resource ;-)
<lamalex> only to industrialists
<\sh> hmm...somehow the rdesktop screen (started via terminal server client) has no window decorations, always operated in fullscreen mode (it seems) ... how can someone change that for unity?
<lamalex> smspillaz, didrocks yah that crash is fixed
<lamalex> nice work
<smspillaz> blame tcl
<didrocks> and smspillaz :-)
 * didrocks runs away ;)
<lamalex> om26er_, what are you working on today?
<om26er_> lamalex, its the new NEW and on...
<lamalex> :-) good stuff
<lamalex> maybe we can get it killed tody
<lamalex> today
<om26er_> lamalex, i'll be on them on the weeked too so when the week starts it will be all clear ;)
<lamalex> booya
<lamalex> you should enjoy your weekend though
<lamalex> don't spend too much time on the computer/triaging
<lamalex> get out and do some stuff
<om26er_> oh, i do a lot of stuff ;)
<jcastro> yeah! look at this baby rocket! http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<toros> jcastro: wow!
<didrocks> I like the "fix committed", and bam(f) release!
<jcastro> njpatel: is the workspace switcher considered a lens?
<jcastro> I would think no since it's not a view on data
<DBO> jcastro, no
<DBO> its just a button
<njpatel> jcastro, nope
 * jcastro nods
<nhaines> After yesterday's update to Unity on my laptop, I no longer have the shadow animations when I snap a window to the Grid, either on the top or bottom of the screen.  It works great on my desktop computer.
<nhaines> Can I reset Unity's configuration settings to the defaults?
<om26er_> nhaines, unity --reset
<om26er_> and I can confirm the issue too, intel and nvidia(with experimental drivers)
<nhaines> For me, the nvidia proprietary drivers work, but the radeon drivers don't.
<om26er_> uity --reset won't work as I am currently in the live session with no settings changed
<nhaines> And after running unity-reset, it doesn't change.
<om26er_> s/work/help
<kenvandine> mterry, any fixes queued up that we want to get uploaded before beta2 freeze?
<mterry> kenvandine, not yet
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, let me know if you find anything
<mterry> kenvandine, oh i do have lp:~mterry/dbusmenu/sudo-make-me-an-activation-sandwich
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/sudo-make-me-an-activation-sandwich/+merge/56824
<kenvandine> ok, i sent that to tedg
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello people. I just discovered the 4-finger drag to unveil/hide the Dock in Unity, and I already use 2-finger scroll and 3-finger love handles. Is there a way I can set up my own gestures? I'm thinking a configuration file somewhere? And is it the plan to provide a GUI configuration tool for it at some later point? Do you guysh ave plans to provide more gestures with ubuntu in the feature?
<kim0> Does compiz kill VDPAU ?
<th3pr0ph3t> Hi, something funny happens to me with Unity: I don't have Ubuntu logo on the top-left of the screen. And this confuses the menus. However it happens on my desktop but not in my netbook... weird...
<om26er> th3pr0ph3t, screenshot please?
<vish> jcastro: could you find a way to add this link » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Triaging%20instructions  to  http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/#testingandtriage ? right now, the only way i found that wiki page was since i knew it was there.
<jcastro> sure!
<jcastro> vish: oh I see, I am only linking to the generic ubuntu triaging stuff
<vish> yea
<jcastro> updated!
<vish> thanks..
<th3pr0ph3t> om26er, I'll send a screenshot when I get to that computer, I'm not sitting on it right now :(
<lamalex> does the keyboard indicator replace the scim notification icon?
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else losing minimized window menus when using QT apps? (altho it does affect GTK apps)
<th3pr0ph3t> If a window is minimized it shouldn't show its menu, right?
<Daekdroom> th3pr0ph3t, by "losing menus" I mean it doesn't recover them later.
<th3pr0ph3t> oh
<Adom> hi all. ive been looking around for info on ayatana anxious for the upcoming ubuntu adoption of it. i was wondering if its going to have better support for triple monitors? the best current setup is seperate x windows held together using xinerama, which is horrible for gaming/high graphics.
<bbigras> Is it really possible that Unity will not be default in 11.04 like I just read? If so, which bugs needs help?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> Hello, a few hours ago I reported that Unity does not show the start button (with the ubuntu logo) and this makes it very difficult to use the menus with the mouse. I was requested a screenshot and here it is:
<Th3Pr0ph3t> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22668791/Pantallazo.jpg
#ayatana 2011-04-09
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else getting compiz memory leaks?
<DBO> Daekdroom, how bad?
<Daekdroom> It increased 12MB since that message, and now is at 178MB
<Daekdroom> I'm gonna time 5 minutes in here to see the difference.
<DBO> so a MB a minute?
<DBO> JohnLea, is it really you are just your phone
<Daekdroom> 19,6MB in five minutes with intense window focus switching/minimizing
<DBO> Daekdroom, messing with the dash much?
<Daekdroom> Not really.
<Daekdroom> I wonder if it's QT's fault again.
<DBO> Daekdroom, I like to blame qt
<Daekdroom> It doesn't look like Clementine is the one to blame.
<DBO> no we are likely leaking something somewhere
<DBO> I just dont know where yet
<Th3Pr0ph3t> Daekdroom: compiz? I'm using no effects because compiz crashes everytime I do something.
<DBO> Th3Pr0ph3t, by do something?
<DBO> like do something == move your mouse?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> Right-clicking
<Th3Pr0ph3t> An clicking on a combo box are safe bets
<JohnLea> DBO; ?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> It crashes 100% of the time I do that (rightclicking for context menus)
<DBO> have you tried getting crash traces?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> no, how do I do that?
<DBO> does apport pop up asking you to report the problem when it crashes?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> everytime
<DBO> do you ever report it?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> let me check launchpad for a link to the reported bug
<DBO> thanks :)
<Th3Pr0ph3t> DBO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/753771 this is the bug of me clicking on a combo that crashes compiz
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 753771 in compiz (Ubuntu) "dropdown menus crash compiz" [Undecided,New]
<Th3Pr0ph3t> I reported that bug to compiz because it happens on both Unity and Gnome with special effects enabled...
<DBO> Th3Pr0ph3t, thanks
<DBO> I will make sure sam sees it
<DBO> Th3Pr0ph3t, your bug report unfortunately does not include the core dump data
<DBO> :/
<Th3Pr0ph3t> You mean, that BIG report?
<Daekdroom> Ikr?
<Th3Pr0ph3t> It was about 97MB and I said no way :/
<DBO> :/
<DBO> thats the only way we get the needed data
<Th3Pr0ph3t> np I can reproduce it again
<DBO> sorry :(
<Th3Pr0ph3t> I'll make it crash again and send the full report next time, in about 10 or 20 mins
<Daekdroom> I wonder, how do I report a kernel oops caused by compiz if the X server becomes inresponsive?
<DBO> Daekdroom, it will pop up the next time you log in
<Daekdroom> so what packages do I need?
<DBO> Daekdroom, how do you know its a kernel oops?
<Daekdroom> dmesg says so
<Daekdroom> command parser from the graphics driver
<Daekdroom> not sure if mesa or DDX
<DBO> are you running any PPA;s?
<DBO> what GPU?
<Daekdroom> Xorg-edgers
<DBO> mothers maiden name?
<Daekdroom> and HD5450
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> have you tried without xorg-edgers?
<DBO> fglrx support in unity is solid now
<DBO> and we recommend that for ATI users
<Daekdroom> I hold a grudge on fglrxc
<Th3Pr0ph3t> DBO, I'm the guy whose compiz crashes when clicking a combo or menu. I can reproduce the bug but an error report window does not appear anymore. What do I do?
<DBO> uhhhh
<DBO> I dont know...
<DBO> kenvandine ^^
<Th3Pr0ph3t> sudo apt-get install kenvandine? :P
<DBO> hoping hes around...
<Omega> Man-oh-man drag-to-top-to-maximise is glitchy for me
<Omega> Like _really_ glitchy.
<Omega> It freezed my system.
<Omega> And just a minute ago the window decorations disappeared, and now it's causing the whole window to disappear
<Daekdroom> I might actually move to fglrx.
<Daekdroom> Xorg is freezing every 5 minutes.
<Omega> Yeah, I had two today.
<Omega> Something changed recenty and it's causing a lot of problems.
<Saamm> I cannot find my installed wine apps in unity under any category but they appear in classic desktop. How to locate them?
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> how the start-here menu icon is colored please ?
<zniavre> im a bit color-blind and blue is strange for me
<smspillaz|z> Omega: its going to be fixed next upload
<smspillaz|z> its an annoying bug that slipped into the pacakge, apologies for that
<om26er> smspillaz|z, Hey! I restarted the session so I am not seeing this at the moment but I know I'll see it atleast once in the coming hour
<om26er> ok I am seeing it now
<smspillaz|z> om26er: xwininfo and click on the invisible window
<smspillaz|z> then xwininfo -root -tree again
<smspillaz|z> om26er: also is the invisible window alt-draggable
<smspillaz|z> and does it happen when you open a window or close one?
<smspillaz|z> also, how are you reproducing it
<om26er> smspillaz|z, generally its really visible on terminal as cursor changes there, so when I just said i am seeing it after doing super+d its fixed
<smspillaz|z> right, showdesktop will fix it
<smspillaz|z> how are you reproducing it normally though
<smspillaz|z> that's what I need to know
<om26er> I think it happens when a dialog from a window appears
<smspillaz> om26er: when it appears, or when you close it
<smspillaz> ^ this is important
<om26er> when it appears
<smspillaz> and for what applications?
<om26er> so when i try to close it i cannot
<om26er> deluge, software-center
<smspillaz> so
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> so when you open the dialog
<smspillaz> it appears, right?
<smspillaz> and then when you close it
<om26er> yes
<smspillaz> bam, invisible window
<smspillaz> is that right?
<om26er> yes
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> simple testcase then
<smspillaz> open gedit
<smspillaz> ctrl-f
<smspillaz> close it
<smspillaz> do you get an invisible window ?
<smspillaz> like
<smspillaz> exactly where the dialog was?
<smspillaz> and also
<smspillaz> are you able to alt-drag
<smspillaz> to move it out of the way
<om26er> atm gedit is working fine
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> so its
<om26er> yes I have to alt+click to move the dialog and then click its buttons
<smspillaz> deluge and software center
<smspillaz> "then click its buttons" ?
<smspillaz> so you can interact with the invisible window ?
<smspillaz> and also alt-drag it ?
<smspillaz> how exactly do you reproduce it with deluge
<smspillaz> walk me through opening deluge to hitting the bug
<om26er> i double click on a torrent and the dialog to add the torrent appears and its 'add' buttons is not click able
<smspillaz> and then what
<om26er> then I move the window to start the torrent, the problem is its not happening everytime
<smspillaz> brilliant
<smspillaz> so
<smspillaz> at what point do you get an invisible window ?
<smspillaz> like
<smspillaz> its not quite clear from what you said
<smspillaz> I just tried adding a torrent the way you said and I got no invisible window
<om26er> i reproduced this in a dell mini and an aspire one, both in the same room ;)
<smspillaz> yeah ok
<smspillaz> I need exact instructions to reproduce
<smspillaz> otherwise I can't fix it :)
<om26er> if i get it next time xininfo of the window will be useful?
<smspillaz> very
<smspillaz> xwininfo of the invisible area
<smspillaz> exact instructions of what you were doing
<smspillaz> and xwininfo -root -tree
<smspillaz> try to provoke it now
<smspillaz> since I'm cutting into time I need to be spending doing assignments for university
<om26er> smspillaz, i am testing unity atm on two netbooks and am waiting for it to happen. I'll paste info on the bug?
<smspillaz> ok, ping me when it happens please
<smspillaz> om26er: keep trying with deluge
<smspillaz> also
<smspillaz> there's an update coming on monday
<smspillaz> that changes the tracking code
<smspillaz> and that's known to have an effect on this bug
<smspillaz> so maybe that will fix it
<smspillaz> om26er: if you're ok with compiling some code yourself, maybe you can check this for me?
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> what arch are you, I can give you debs
<om26er> 32bit
<smspillaz> sweet, hang on a minute then
<om26er> om26er@AOA110:~$ xwininfo
<om26er> xwininfo: Please select the window about which you
<om26er>           would like information by clicking the
<om26er>           mouse in that window.
<om26er> xwininfo: Window id: 0xe03a4f (has no name)
<om26er>   Absolute upper-left X:  187
<om26er>   Absolute upper-left Y:  135
<om26er>   Relative upper-left X:  187
<om26er>   Relative upper-left Y:  135
<om26er>   Width: 662
<smspillaz> om26er: pastebin!
<om26er>   Height: 382
<om26er>   Depth: 0
<om26er>   Visual: 0x21
<om26er>   Visual Class: TrueColor
<om26er>   Border width: 0
<smspillaz> !!
<om26er>   Class: InputOnly
<om26er>   Colormap: 0x0 (not installed)
<smspillaz> -________________--
<om26er>   Bit Gravity State: ForgetGravity
<om26er>   Window Gravity State: NorthWestGravity
<om26er>   Backing Store State: NotUseful
<om26er>   Save Under State: no
<om26er>   Map State: IsViewable
<om26er>   Override Redirect State: yes
<om26er>   Corners:  +187+135  -175+135  -175-83  +187-83
<om26er>   -geometry 662x382+187-83
<om26er> smspillaz, ^^
<om26er> oh
<smspillaz> that's what pastebin is for ;-)
<smspillaz> om26er: can you also pastebin your xwininfo -root -tree
<smspillaz> and exact instructions to reproduce this
<om26er> http://pastebin.com/Z7tZiSkb
<om26er> http://pastebin.com/3A28UfCU
<smspillaz> thanks
<smspillaz> anything on reproducing it ?
<om26er> this time the step was totally different, I just did super+d and was selecting area on the desktop to highlight and one part did not get the clicks
<smspillaz> om26er: did you close a dialog before that ?
<om26er> the about dialog of software center and then closed software center itself
<om26er> and then super+d
<smspillaz> doesn't do it for me
<smspillaz> om26er: does it happen all the time ?
<om26er> I could try to reproduce that, have to relogin to first remove the current window
<smspillaz> om26er: you can just xkill it
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> if compiz crashes while xkilling it
<smspillaz> let me know
<om26er> smspillaz, i have xkilled it three times and still its there
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> are you able to move rhythmbox
<smspillaz> so that it is above this invisible window ?
<om26er> smspillaz, the invisible window is still over rhythmbox
<smspillaz> xwininfo -root -tree again ?
<njpatel> om26er, also, xprop on the window?
<om26er> smspillaz, http://pastebin.com/498EiXxv
<om26er> njpatel, _NET_WM_ALLOWED_ACTIONS(ATOM) = _NET_WM_ACTION_ABOVE, _NET_WM_ACTION_BELOW
<njpatel> that's it?
<om26er> yes
<njpatel> nice
<smspillaz> its a straggling frame window then
<smspillaz> let me see if dbarth applied my fix for this correctly
<smspillaz> if the ICCCM wasn't such a broken manual on how to write applications for X we would never have these problems :/
<njpatel> om26er, can you do pgrep compiz please?
<smspillaz> njpatel:  ?
<njpatel> smspillaz, just want to see how many are running. did david apply your patch correctly?
<om26er> 6567
<smspillaz> njpatel: looks like it is ok in trunk, not sure about the tarball
<njpatel> thanks
<smspillaz> I'm running a pure version of natty right now though
<smspillaz> and can't reproduce this
<njpatel> what were the instructions to reproduce
<njpatel> ?
<smspillaz> om26er: ^
<om26er> random
<om26er> but generally with dialogs from software center and eluge
<om26er> *deluge
<smspillaz> njpatel: are you able to get it at all ?
 * smspillaz cant
<smspillaz> and its driving me nuts
<njpatel> No, I can't
<smspillaz> om26er: and you can confirm this happens even with stock natty ?
<smspillaz> like, fresh off the liveusb ?
<smspillaz> that's what I'm running now
<om26er> I will test it, also atm this is happening on the very same GPU netbooks
<om26er> i will test on the nvidia system
<smspillaz> om26er: it doesn't matter which gpu it is
<om26er> ok
<smspillaz> its a Compiz <-> X thing
<smspillaz> I just need to know whether or not you can get it on stock natty
<smspillaz> because I literally just reinstalled today
<om26er> and in news the invisible area just increased
<smspillaz> om26er: it should be the same size of the dialog you just closed
<om26er> no I didn't close any dialogs now, and the area have increased
<om26er> i cannot copy any part of your last message in xchat for example
<njpatel> wtf
<smspillaz> om26er: what makes it increase ?
<om26er> smspillaz, switched between chromium and xchat
<om26er> for a few times, was reading a message in facebook
<smspillaz> and it happens every time you do that ?
<om26er> no it happened once I guess
<om26er> have not increased after that
<smspillaz> om26er: I've really got to work on my assignments, otherwise I'm seriously going to fail my units
<smspillaz> om26er: could you post up this discussion on the bug report so I can refer to it when I get time to ?
<smspillaz> also
<smspillaz> keep trying to reproduce this
<smspillaz> and let me know what usually triggers it for you
<om26er> smspillaz, study hard :) and I'll do
<smspillaz> thanks
<Omega> smspillaz: Thanks for letting me know that it's getting fixed
<smspillaz> Omega: yes, it will be fixed in the next upload
<smspillaz> (mental note: never ever ever ever ever ever ever use glScissor without knowing what you're doing)
<Omega> There's anothing thing too, when windows are tiled (with Ctrl-Alt-numpad) it's not positioned correctly
<smspillaz> works fine here
<Omega> They don't fit right into eachother and sometimes a piece of the window gets lost under the screen
<smspillaz> oh hang on
<smspillaz> Omega: you mean that for when you eg, press ctrl-alt-4
<smspillaz> then 4 again to make it smaller
<Omega> Yeah
<smspillaz> right ?
<Omega> No, no
 * smspillaz should just disable that, the code for that is crack
<Omega> When I press ctrl-alt-4 the window doesn't use all the space it has
<Omega> and sometimes a part of the window goes off screen
<Omega> My terminal would lose 1 line sometimes (goes under screen)
<smspillaz> which windows ?
<Omega> For example my terminal
<smspillaz> gnome-terminal ?
<smspillaz> what resolution
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> Or firefox
<smspillaz> not seeing it dude
<Omega> I'll screenshot it
<smspillaz> what resolution are you running at ?
<Omega> 1366 x 768
<Omega> http://i.imgur.com/2jde5.png
<Omega> (Both windows have been tiled)
<smspillaz> Omega: right so for terminals
<Omega> Firefox with ctrl-alt-4
<smspillaz> Omega: you can't ever really position them super-accurately
<smspillaz> because they have these size hints
<Omega> and gnome-terminal with ctrl-alt-6
<smspillaz> which are more likely than not to not line up with other things
<smspillaz> so there's really not all that much I can do about it
<Omega> Oh man, I maximised a window and everything froze ):
<Omega> (I already reported this bug)
<smspillaz> Omega: known bug in X
<smspillaz> we're working around it in the next upload
<Omega> Anyway I can recover from this?
<Omega> (I'm in a TTY)
<smspillaz> Omega: killall -9 compiz && unity --replace
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz> DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace
<smspillaz> Omega: but yeah, for the terminals the reason why you get the overlap is the same reason they resize in "chunks"
<smspillaz> I think gnome-terminal does it in increments of 5px
<smspillaz> which is why this bug is more likely for you since you have an odd horizontal resolution
<Omega> Hmm
<smspillaz> well
<Omega> But it should be happening for firefox
<smspillaz> Omega: what's firefox next to
<Omega> Firefox is next to gnome-terminal
<kafeitu> update ubuntu 11.4-beta failure
<smspillaz> like, if firefox is overlapping your $terminal then its probably the same bug
<smspillaz> bingo
<smspillaz> well
<smspillaz> its not really a bug
<Omega> Well, they shouldn't be overlapping
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> but the problem is that
<Daekdroom> Well, gnome-terminal can't resize freely.
<Daekdroom> One of them has to give :p
<smspillaz> gnome-terminal's size hints make it so that it has to be slightly larger
<smspillaz> Daekdroom++
<Omega> But firefox can
<smspillaz> right
<Omega> I don't see why firefox is dependant on gnome-terminal
<smspillaz> but the code only resizes windows relative to the screen not other windows
<smspillaz> Omega: it's not dependent
<smspillaz> Omega: firefox is resizing just fine
<Omega> Firefox got cut off at the bottom
<smspillaz> the problem is that gnome-terminal is a slightly odd size so it looks like firefox is wrong
<smspillaz> Omega: screenshot ?
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> It's in the screenshot
<Omega> You just can't see it very well
<Omega> I understand that gnome-terminal can't resize freely
<smspillaz> Omega: what happens when you use a different screen res?
<Omega> Haven't tried
<smspillaz> try it
<Omega> (I haven't changed my res manually, this is the default for me)
<smspillaz> Omega: try changing it please
<Omega> Alright, I'm back in my session
<smspillaz> Omega: try changing it please
<Omega> I can do that now
<Omega> (I was in a TTY)
<Omega> Yes.
<Omega> With other screen resolutions I can't see my whole screen though.
<Omega> My screen is 16:9
<smspillaz> so ?
<Omega> It's not all that uncommon.
<smspillaz> how does that affect what you can and can't see
<smspillaz> unless you have a weird monitor
<smspillaz> Omega: also, just to be 1000% sure that firefox is actually being cut off at the bottom
<smspillaz> see if you can reach the resize grip at the bottom
<smspillaz> like, at the very bottom of the window
<Omega> Yes! I can, so I guess it was tiling correctly.
<Omega> I'm sorry for wasting your time.
<smspillaz> no problem
<Omega> But
<smspillaz> yes ?
<Omega> gnome-terminal should never go off screen
<Omega> And that happens sometimes
<Omega> (even if it can't resize freely)
<smspillaz> Omega: right, but g-t is impossible to handle really
<smspillaz> you tell it to do one thing and it does another
<smspillaz> seriously, g-t is crack
<Omega> Why don't they allow it to resize freely though?
<smspillaz> because its a terminal
<smspillaz> and terminals are crack like that
<Daekdroom> Because you can either have extra space for a whole column or no extra space at all.
<smspillaz> exactly
<Omega> I understand that it uses lines, but it should put whitespace at the bottom.
<smspillaz> file a bug with the terminal developers, though you won't get far since that's the expected behaviour
<Omega> smspillaz: Wait, now I've tiled firefox and I can't resize it at the bottom.
<smspillaz> I'll look into it some other day then
<smspillaz> what screen res is it and what size is firefox
<Omega> How do I easily find the window size?
<smspillaz> xwininfo it
<smspillaz> and please make sure you are *absolutely* sure you can't reach the bottom
<Omega> This is a bit annoying, I've re-tiled it and now it works.
<smspillaz> *sigh*
<Omega> I made *absolutely* sure.
<Omega> It did happen.
<smspillaz> uh-huh
<smspillaz> alright, next time it happens
<smspillaz> xwininfo it
<smspillaz> file bug
<smspillaz> but I probably won't get on to it for a while
<Omega> Alright, I see that you're annoyed at me, so thanks for your time.
<smspillaz> I'm not annoyed
<smspillaz> just mildly on edge in general :)
<smspillaz> sorry for treating you badly, I apologize
<Pavel2> hey, is there a way to disable scissoring in nux?
<Pavel2> I am trying to nail https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/726033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 726033 in unity (Ubuntu) "does not display icons until hovered" [High,Triaged]
<Pavel2> and it would help me debugging
<smspillaz> Pavel2: I belive the scissoring is done inside of the compiz unity plugin, though I'm pretty sure we just clear the entire scissoring region
<Pavel2> yeah, but I think there is a bug with my graphics drivers, and stuff outside the scissoring reagion gets cleared
<Pavel2> so I would like to disable scissoring, if its possible
<Pavel2> i.e. if the rendering process does not rely on it
<smspillaz> hm, ok, I'm not too well versed in nux, njpatel any ideas ?
 * smspillaz -> going to go write this assignment
<Omega> smspillaz: You said this bug is fixed correct? (Fix Commited) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/755199
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 755199 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Moving windows to the edges (grid plugin) causes them to misbehave" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> May I mark it as such?
<Daekdroom> Omega, the real question is: can you mark it as fixed?
<Omega> Sure, why wouldn't I be able to?
<Omega> (I'm the reporter)
<Daekdroom> I thought only Unity maintainers could change bugs related to Unity..
<Daekdroom> Not sure about that :P
<Omega> The option isn't grayed out here.
<smspillaz> Omega: its fixed committed but not fix released
<smspillaz> morning DBO
<DBO> morning
<smspillaz> DBO: so I reinstalled natty
<smspillaz> and was able to reproduce this damage issue
<smspillaz> once
<smspillaz> and that was it >.<
<smspillaz> also, apparantly we've got some invisible windows again (omer's getting them) but njpatel and I weren't able to reproduce them and the tracking on CreateNotify stuff that will be pushed into the archive will hopefully fix that
<smspillaz> so if you hit an invisible window let me know :)
<DBO> never had that
<smspillaz> yeah, neither
<smspillaz> its weird
<smspillaz> DBO: its the same one that we had a while ago where you close a gedit dialog box and then you can alt-drag the straggling frame window
<smspillaz> but I don't get it with gedit anymore
<smspillaz> so unless anyone else is testing that code path
<DBO> OH
<smspillaz> ... are you getting it?
<DBO> I once saw the grab handles remain
<smspillaz> (please say no, otherwise my face will explode)
<smspillaz> yeah, grab handles != this
<smspillaz> DBO: when I say "frame window"
<DBO> okay
<smspillaz> I mean like an invisible window
<DBO> well I dont know if the grab handles get reparented
<smspillaz> they don't
<DBO> I mean the windows they pop
<DBO> okay
<htorque_> smspillaz: sorry, i failed at testing intel yesterday, i do get those damage issues with intel too
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> DBO: htorque_: IMO, we should disable the fade in / out in menus for now
<smspillaz> since damage issues are usually quite difficult to debug
<htorque> smspillaz, just to confirm: i'm not getting any of those artifacts when i disable the fade effect on close animations (not sure if fade-in is a problem)
<smspillaz> htorque: right, we thought it might have been that
<smspillaz> htorque: which applications are the most prone to getting this btw
<smspillaz> (going to sleep, but leave a message, I idle here)
<htorque> smspillaz|z, opera (bookmark menus), libreoffice (menus), the context menu of the unity decorator (using 'always on top' a lot), the context menu in xchat, and i've also seen it in kile and kate (again, context menus)
<zniavre_> htorque,  i have this kind of behavior too
<htorque> zniavre_, you can subscribe to bug 754609 and/or bug 753369
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754609 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Rendering artifacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754609
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753369 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz artifacts in chromium, xchat, opera... you name it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753369
<htorque> zniavre_, or just open ccsm, go to the animations plugin, the close animation tab, double click on the list entry containing 'Fade' and set the close effect to 'None'
<zniavre_> yep i did that too it was an old compiz bug but i remember that 'workaround'
<zniavre_> i thought it was nouveau driver related
<htorque> nope, getting the same on intel too
<joh> Hi, are there any API reference docs for Unity Lenses? Something more detailed than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<joh> To be more specific, I'm wondering how UnityDefaultRenderer opens the uri in the results model.
#ayatana 2011-04-10
<Daekdroom> why.. why isn't gnome-terminal using appmenu?
<JanC> Daekdroom: maybe things get confused because of the show/hide menu option?  (just guessing)
<Daekdroom> JanC, not sure. It started affecting pidgin too, but after several unity restarts, it is working alright again.
<smspillaz|z> ah, sweet, found a good way to reproduce the damage bug
<smspillaz|z> DBO: ^ if you want mor einfo
<smspillaz|z> DBO: try changing the close duration to something like 300ish
<Omega> Has anyone else gotten blackscreens at the lockscreen?
<Omega> killing compiz and restarting unity seems to fix it
<smspillaz|z> then right click a decoration, then click drag the window a little bit
<smspillaz|z> Omega: fglrx ?
<Omega> Integrated intel
<smspillaz|z> briliant
<Daekdroom> What's the command to restart unity from tty again?
<davidcalle> unity or unity --replace
<Daekdroom> That is within X
<Daekdroom> I have to use DISPLAY=:0 from tty right?
<davidcalle> works well from tty, unity is smatr enough to use DISPLAY=O
<davidcalle> smart*
<davidcalle> :0*
<Daekdroom> I get compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0
<Daekdroom> So I thought I was doing something wrong
<davidcalle> And what does "Unity" tells you?
<davidcalle> tell*
<Daekdroom> what do you mean?
<davidcalle> Well, at this point, I would use a sudo killall Xorg, but that's not the most subtle way.
<Omega> davidcalle: killall -9 compiz && DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace
<Daekdroom> Indeed. The whole point is recovering my system without closing my programs, but I rather use sudo service gdm stop
<Omega> it's the excalibur
<Omega> oop
<Omega> s
<Daekdroom> What does the -9 no?
<Omega> Daekdroom: ^
<Daekdroom> *do
<davidcalle> Omega, you are right.
<davidcalle> it forces compiz to close.
<Omega> Daekdroom: it's the signel that it sends
<Omega> signal*
<Daekdroom> Ok. I'll try it the next time it freezes.
<davidcalle> Oh, right, when it freezes killall -9 compiz && unity is the way to go.
<davidcalle> "unity --replace" is not necessary, "unity" does the job
<Omega> Oh, yeah, cause when compiz dies so does unity.
<Daekdroom> On the QT & Unity novel, it seems QT apps - still - can't recover the menus when panel-service restarts.
<Daekdroom> They show up and all, but when you try using the menus you realize they're empty.
<davidcalle> Omega, yes, but even if compiz is not dead, "unity" restarts the whole thing. "unity --restart" is just an alias of "unity".
<davidcalle> Omega, AFAIK.
<Omega> Hmm, that wasn't always so.
<LLStarks> jcastro, i just watched saw your multitasking vid. have you encountered this bug? http://i.imgur.com/wYMKM.png
<DBO> LLStarks, that bug is fixed now
<DBO> LLStarks, I am deeply sorry
<DBO> see the thing is
<DBO> well
<DBO> someone patched one of my libs
<DBO> and now I must kill them for doing it wrong
<DBO> Monday
<DBO> Monday your problems go away
<DBO> first time a Unity dev will have to murder a contributor, yes
<DBO> but it must be done
<DBO> for the good of the whole
<hyperair> DBO: i wish you luck
<DBO> hyperair, thank you good sir
<LLStarks> can i have the bug number for reference?
<LLStarks> thanks dbo
<DBO> sure
<DBO> hold on
<DBO> LLStarks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/752137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 752137 in bamf (Ubuntu) "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object()" [Critical,Triaged]
<DBO> that bug causes bamf to crash
<DBO> which causes unity to re-register evertyhing
<LLStarks> yup. that's the one. i was wondering what all the bamf crashes were about.
<LLStarks> does this also tie into loss of window border?
<DBO> no
<DBO> thats a crash of the decorator
<LLStarks> okay.
<hicham> hi I am trying to build unity
<hicham> nux build fails
<hicham> finally nux builds
<LLStarks> jcastro, you've unintentionally made a strong case for default inclusion of the askubuntu lens.
<LLStarks> it's the only way to make unity idiot-proof
<jcastro> hah
<LLStarks> i'm serious. ask a stupid question, get a smart answer.
<jcastro> yeah it's pretty awesome
<jcastro> who needs built in static help
<jcastro> (except offline)
<LLStarks> people hate "help" and manuals
<LLStarks> askubuntu is more softcore
<doctormo> What's the mutter/clutter libs that unity now uses?
<jcastro> unity doesn't use any of that anymore
<doctormo> jcastro: It draws directly to compiz? I thought it was still using something in the middle.
<thumper> doctormo: it uses nux
<doctormo> Nux is an open-source Java toolkit making efficient and powerful XML processing easy? I presume not.
<thumper> doctormo: https://launchpad.net/nux
<thumper> doctormo: a C++ library for opengl ++
<doctormo> thumper: Unlikely to be python bindings then :-(
<thumper> doctormo: no...
<thumper> doctormo: what are you after?
<thumper> doctormo: I'm pretty sure that some form of python bindings for unity
 * thumper sighs
<doctormo> thumper: Something that will do semi-transparent blocks I can draw on and accept events to. Like Gtk but cool.
<thumper> very laggy connection to my irc proxy
<thumper> doctormo: yeah... not so much
<doctormo> I looked at clutter, but it's horribly broken.
<doctormo> Maybe I'll use Qt, although that'll be ironic.
<thumper> heh
<doctormo> thumper: I'm writing a replacement for gdm-simple-greeter, I have all the backend done, just need a gui.
<doctormo> So far nothing is able to do what I want in my designs.
<doctormo> I might have to stick to gtk for it.
<thumper> that is frustrating
<thumper> I know the feeling
